# Electro-Culture The Response of Plants to a Electromagnetic Stimuli



## billy4479 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Introduction* 


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The application of electricity, magnetism, monochrome light, and sound can stimulate the growth of plants to a great extent. This little-known technology, called Electro-culture, can accelerate growth rates, increase yields, and improve crop quality. Electro-culture can protect plants from diseases, insects and frost. These methods also can reduce the requirements for fertilizer or pesticides. Farmers can grow bigger and better crops in less time, with less effort, and at a lower cost.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The several approaches to Electro-culture include: antennas, static electricity, direct and alternating current, magnetism, radio frequencies, monochrome and intermittent lighting, and sound. The energies are applied to the seeds, plants, soil or the water and nutrients.[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]2.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Antenna Systems[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The French farmer Justin Christofloreau attracted attention in 1925 with his apparatus to collect atmospheric energy for his crops. Clover treated by his method grew 7 feet high. Christofloreau's apparatus consisted of a 25-ft wooden pole; at the top was a metal pointer aligned north-south, and an antenna. Copper and zinc strips were soldered together to generate electricity from solar heat. Several of the poles were set about 10 ft apart, and the wires leading from them extended about 1000 yards. Christofloreau claimed that the accumulated electricity destroyed parasites and promoted beneficial chemical processes in the soil.*(2)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1924, Georges Lakhovsky devised his Oscillator Circuit, a one-turn copper coil with overlapping ends separated by a gap. Capacitance generates oscillating currents that benefit the plants. The ring is supported by an insulator such as a plastic rod. This extremely simple arrangement stimulates plant growth (*Fig. 5.1*). *(3)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other configurations also enhance plant growth. A conical coil of stiff wire wound with 9 turns (counter-clockwise in the Northern Hemisphere, clockwise in the Southern), when stuck in the ground about 1 ft north of a plant, will collect atmospheric electricity. Connect a wire from the fence to a metal rod near the plants. A tv antenna also can be used. Rebar can be sunk into the ground at each end of a row of plants, connected by a bare wire under the soil and/or in the air. A north-south orientation will take advantage of geomagnetic polarity.[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]3.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Electrostatic Systems[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Experimental study of the effects of electricity on plant growth began in 1746, when Dr. Maimbray of Edinburg treated myrtle plants with the output of an electrostatic generator, thereby enhancing their growth and flowering. Two years later, the French abbot Jean Nolet found that plants respond with accelerated rates of germination and overall growth when cultivated under charged electrodes.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Beginning in 1885, the Finnish scientist Selim Laemstrom experimented with an aerial system powered by a Wimhurst generator and Leyden jars. He found that the electrical discharge from wire points stimulated the growth of crops such as potatoes, carrots, and celery for an average increase of about 40% (up to 70%) within 8 weeks. Greenhouse-grown strawberry plants produced ripe fruit in half the usual time. The yield of raspberries was increased by 95%, and the yield of carrots was increased by 125%. However, crops of cabbage, turnips, and flax grew better without electrification than with it. The Laemstrom system comprises a horizontal antenna suspended high enough to permit plowing, weeding and irrigation. The voltage applied to the antenna varies from 2 to 70 KV, depending on the height of the antenna. The current is about 11 amps. *(4, 5)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Spechniew and Bertholon obtained similar results a few years later, and so did the Swiss priest J.J. Gasner in 1909. Also that year, Prof. G. Stone showed that a few sparks of static electricity discharged into the soil each day increased soil bacteria up to 600%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In the 1920s, V.H. Blackman reported his experiments with an aerial system similar to that of Laemstrom. He applied 60 volts DC/1 milliamp through 3 steel wires each 32 ft long and suspended 6 ft apart and 7 ft high on poles. This arrangement yielded an average increase of about 50% for several plant types. *(6)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1898, Grandeau and Leclerq studied the effect of atmospheric electricity on plants by covering part of a field with a wire net which shielded them from natural electrical action. The uncovered plants grew 50-60% better than the shielded plants.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Wet soil improves current flow. Electro-cultured plants require about 10% more water than control plants because the charged water is perspired more rapidly than under normal conditions. Positive results are always obtained except when ozone is formed by ionization. Negative aero-ions intensify cellular oxidation reduction processes, while the positives depress them.[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]4.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Direct Current[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In the 1840s, W. Ross of New York reportedly obtained a severalfold increase in the yield of a field of potatoes when he buried a copper plate (5 ft x 14 ft) in the earth, and a zinc plate of the same dimensions 200 ft away. The two plates were connected by a wire above ground, thus forming a galvanic cell. In similar experiments by Holdenfleiss (1844) with battery-charged zinc and copper plates, yields increased up to 25%.*(7)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]From 1918 to 1921 some 500 British farmers developed a shared system to treat their grain in an electrified solution of nutrients. The grain was dried before sowing. The farmers cultivated about 2,000 acres with the seed. The results were reported in _Scientific American_ (15 February 1919):[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"In the first place, there is a notable increase in the yield of grain from electrified seed... the yield of the electrified seed exceeds that of the unelectrified by from 4 to 16 bushels... The average... is between 25 and 30 % of increase... The increase in weight has ranged from 1 pound to as much as 4 pounds per bushel... Besides the increase in the bulk of the yield and the increase in the weight per bushel, there is an increase in the straw... whereas the bulk of the unelectrified seeds had thrown up only 2 straws per seed, the electrified had thrown up 5.... The straw growing from the electrified seed is longer... The stoutness and the strength of the straw is increased... the crop is less likely to be laid by storms... Corn growing from seed thus treated is less susceptible to the attacks of fungus diseases and wireworm.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The effect produced upon the seed is not permanent; it will retain its enhanced efficiency only for about a month after electrification, if kept in a dry place. It is therefore desirable that the seed be sown promptly after it has been electrified... The grain must be steeped in water that contains in solution some salt [sodium nitrite] that will act as a conductor... The seed is steeped in it, and a weak current of electricity is passed by means of [iron] electrodes of large surface attached to two opposite end walls of the tank. The seed is then taken out and dried.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Seed that is to be sown on one kind of soil will yield better results with a calcium salt, and seed that is to be sown on another kind of soil will yield better results with a sodium or other salt. One kind of seed will need treatment for so many hours, and another kind for many hours more or fewer. Barley, for instance, needs twice as long treatment as wheat or oats. The strength of the solution and the strength of the current must be appropriate, and are not necessarily the same in each case. The drying is very important. The seed must be dried at the right temperature, neither too rapidly nor too slowly; and it must be dried to the right degree, neither too much or too little." *(8, 9)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1964, the USDA performed tests in which a negative electrode was placed high in a tree, and the positive electrode was connected to a nail driven into the base of the tree. Stimulation with 60 volts DC substantially increased leaf density on electrified branches after a month. Within a year, foliage increased 300% on those branches! *(10)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Electricity also can cure trees of some diseases. A method was developed in 1966 to treat avocado trees affected with canker and orange trees with scaly bark. An electrode was inserted into the living cambium and phloem layers of the tree and the current passed into the branches, roots or soil. The treatment is best administered in the spring. The length of treatment depends on the size and condition of the tree. New shoots appeared after only one cycle of treatment. After the bark was removed, the trees began to bear fruit! The period of grafting stratification also can be shortened in this way.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The passage of an electric current modifies the physico-chemical properties of soil. Its aggregation increases, and its permeability to moisture improves. The content of absorbable nitrogen, phosphorus, and other substances is increased. The pH changes. Usually, alkalinity is reduced, and evaporation increases. Both alternating and direct electric currents have a bacterial action which also affects the soil microflora. Up to 95% of cabbage mildew and other bacteria and fungi can be destroyed by electrical disinfection.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Brief exposure of seeds to electric current ends their dormancy, accelerates development throughout the period of vegetation, and ultimately increases yields. The effect is greater with seeds that have a low rate of germination. The metabolism of seedlings is stimulated; respiration and hydrolytic enzyme activity is intensified for many types of plants. Lazarenko and Gorbatovskaya reported these results:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Reports that the characteristics acquired by the plants in electrically treated soils are transmitted by inheritance to the third generation are particularly interesting.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Under the influence of the electrical current, the numerical proportions between hemp plants of different sexes was changed by comparison with the control to give an increased number of female plants by 20-25%, in connection with a reduction in the intensity of the oxidative processes in the plant tissues."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"At the end of vegetation the experimental cotton plant possessed twice or three times as many pods as the control plant. The mean weight of the seeds and fiber was greater in the experimental plants also. In the case of sugar beet the yield and sugar content were increased, and in places near the negative pole the increase in sugar content was particularly high. The tomato yield increased by 10-30%, and the chemical composition of the fruit was modified. The chlorophyll content of these plants was always greater than that of the control... Corn plants absorbed twice as much nitrogen as control plants during the vegetative period... The transpiration of the experimental plant was higher than that of the control, especially in the evening...[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The stimulating action of the alternating current was greatest when the current with density of 0.5 mA/sq cm... A direct current with density of 0.01 mA/sq cm had approximately the same action. When these optimal current densities were used in hotbeds, the yield of green mass could be increased by 40%." *(1)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]P.V. Kravtsov, _et al_., reported that the population of ammonifying bacteria (especially the sporogenous type) increases about 150% when soil or compost is exposed to continuous low-power DC. The symbiotic activity of nodule bacteria with bean plants was characterized by massive nodules near the base of the root. Field experiments were conducted on 40 hectares. The peas treated with electrified inoculant produced 34% more yield than a control crop. Carbon dioxide evolution in the soil increased over 35%. The authors also reported that treatment of seed with electric-spark discharge destroys microflora and activates the germination process. *(11)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]An electrified fence was invented by Henry T. Burkey in 1947 to keep fish out of irrigation ditches. The fence consisted of a free-swinging row of electrodes connected to a generator which slightly charged the water to shock fish without hurting them.*(12)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]5.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Alternating Current[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]When using AC, great care must be taken to prevent electrocution of oneself and the plants. AC generally tends to retard plant growth except within certain narrow parameters of voltage and amperage. Dicotyledon plants increase in weight at 10 KV and 100 KV, but decrease in weight (as much as 45%) between 20 to 60 KV. Current must be very low, or plant growth will be retarded.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]L.E. Murr used aluminum wire mesh electrodes charged up to 60 KV, and found that monocotyledons increase in dry weight in an electrostatic (ES) field, but decrease in weight in an oscillating field. The dry weight of dicots increases about 20% when grown in an oscillating field, but decreases above 50 KV. The concentration of minor elements (Fe, Zn, Al) increases several hundred percent in active leaf tips, due to an increase in oligo-enzymes. The activity of these substances is accelerated so much that cellular respiration is impeded, resulting in deterioration and death. There appears to be no benefit from continual exposure of plants to an alternating electrical field. If such a system is used, voltages should not exceed 10 KV, and the current must be very weak.*(13-15)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]However, the results can be worthwhile. In a similar system, the maximum energy supplied was 50 watts (50 KV/1 mA) per acre for 6 hours daily for 6 months. The total energy supplied was less than 0.2% of the energy actually absorbed by the plants from sunlight alone. Only a fraction of this additional energy was available to the plants, yet the increase averaged above 20%, up to 50%! Furthermore, it was found that an electrical discharge applied during the first month of the growing season may be as effective as continued treatment throughout the season.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In November 1927 and January 1928, _Popular Science Monthly_ announced H. L. Roe's invention of an electrified plow which sent 103 KV between the plow shares to kill pests in the soil. In 1939, Fred Opp invented a garden cultivator that used high-tension electric current to increase the nitrogen content of the soil. The system was described in _Popular Science Monthly_ (October 1939):[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"A generator with an output of 110 volts AC, a storage battery for exciting the armature field, and a transformer that steps up the current to 15 KV... [is] mounted on a walking-type garden tractor equipped with a small gasoline motor that drives both the tractor and the generator. Current is conducted through a pair of electrodes to furrows in the soil made by a cultivator. As the electrodes are dragged along, soil falls on top of them, making the contact"[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The same method was incorporated into the "Electrovator" built by Gilbert M. Baker, as reported in _Popular Science_ (September 1946):[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"It is a trailer containing a... 12.5 KVA generator and a special transformer. Two rakes with copper electrodes for teeth apply the high-voltage, low-amperage current to weeds as the machine is drawn at 1 mph... The weeds burn, from the tops to root-tips, leaving the land ready for new crops. The treatment can be repeated for successive growth."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1911, Emilio Olsson patented an irrigation system using electrified rain. The water was contained in an insulated iron tank, positively charge with 110 V/0.5 A. The negative pole was insulated copper wire, stripped bare at the tip. The sprinklers were mounted 5 meters high. Olsson successfully cultivated a 600-acre plantation with this method. The city of Buenos Aires adopted the system for use in its parks.*(16)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The treatment of seeds in an electric field before sowing gives a consistent increase in yield, usually about 15-20%. L.A. Azin and F.Y. Izakov reported these results of their research:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0] "The electric field of the corona discharge differs from the electrostatic field by possessing considerable homogeneity and by the precession of space charges of the same sign in its working zone. Because of this any particle, including a seed, receives a charge of the same sign in such a field. The [ES] field is homogenous and does not possess space charges, although charging may take place here because a seed, if placed on the metal electrode, acquired a charge by contact, corresponding in its sign to the polarity of the electrode."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]N.F. Kozhevnikova and S.A. Stanko experimented with AC effects. They found:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"After treatment in optimal conditions, the yield of green mass is increased by 10-30%, and the yield of grain by 10-20%. Besides the increased yield, treatment of seeds with an alternating current may improve other economically valuable properties of cultivated crops: the leaf cover of the plants may be increased, the vegetative period may be shortened, the absolute weight of the grain may be increased, and so on..."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The seeds were treated with 2-4 KV/cm, with 8 KV on the electrodes of the working chamber. Exposure was for 30 seconds, or for 1 hour. It was found that if treated seeds were kept for 10-17 days before sowing, the mature plants would contain up to 86% more chlorophyll and 50% more carotenoids than the controls! *(17)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]B.R. Lazarencko and J.B. Gorbatovska reported similar results achieved under various conditions of corona discharge treatments of seeds:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"After electric treatment of this type, an increase in their germination rate and, in particular, in the energy of germination was observed. The improvement was especially marked in the properties of seeds located on the negative electrode during treatment. In this case an increase in yield of 2-6 centners/hectare was obtained with nearly all the conditions of treatment used. The increase in yield was smaller for plants whose seeds were treated on the positive electrode. Corn seeds, treated in a constant electric field, gave good yields which developed rapidly. Green tomatoes ripen faster if they are placed in an electric field close to the positive electrode or between the poles of a magnet, especially close to the south pole.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The viability and the fertilizing power of the pollen at first increased and then decreased as the duration of its treatment in a constant electric field was lengthened. In optimal conditions this fertilizing power was increased from twice to four times. The use of high voltage electric fields for the treatment of pollen has led to the modification of its bioelectrical properties and has made it possible to influence the fertilization process: the setting rate of fruit has been increased during hybridization of varieties of more distant forms, and the failure to cross distant species of fruiting plants has been overcome.* (1*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Seed-borne bacteria, fungi and insects can be destroyed without injuring the seeds, by application of high-frequency ES fields between capacitor plates. Pests are destroyed when a lethal degree of heat is developed within a few seconds. A longer exposure is required to cause decreased germination of seeds than is necessary to kill pests. *(19, 20)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]By this same method, it is possible to increase the power of germination of old seeds or seeds which are naturally difficult to germinate. Starch is increased, invert sugar is increased, and albumin is changed by such treatment. A greater percentage of treated seeds sprout sooner than untreated seeds. High-frequency ES fields also can be used either to inactivate or enhance enzymatic metabolism of fruits and vegetables, thus prolonging their stability, or hastening their ripening. In an ES field of 36 KV/m, the negative pole positioned above the seeds enhances their germination. The positive pole above the seeds inhibits germination. In the 1930s, V. Lebedev used very low power ultrashort waves to irradiate seeds, resulting in 20-45% accelerated plant growth. Similar results were obtained with potato tubers, and gladiolus bulbs were grown without cold pre-treatment.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The effects are thought to be caused by conduction currents or dipole antenna resonance. The lethal effect begins at about 10.4 meters wavelength (29 MHz) when the condensor plates are 2-3 cm apart. Other researchers have reported similar effects with the following parameters: Plates, 12 cm diam.; Current, 5.5 amps; Wavelength, 5.6 meters (50 MHz); Temperature, 30-40o C. The lethal effects depend on the wavelength and the voltage gradient of the field strength (the distance between the condensor plates). Increasing either the frequency or the field strength while other factors remain constant increases the speed of the effect on pests. An increase of either factor requires more current, yet at certain frequencies (around 3 MHz), much less current is required for effective results (about 4 KV per linear inch). The higher the frequency, the shorter the lethal time. The thickness of the seeds and their moisture content also changes a lethal dose. The temperature of the seeds and pests may rise up to 60o C. A similar method was developed to destroy termites in wood, using a 20 MHz signal for the purpose.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Experiments conducted by H. Kronig showed that after a week of development, seeds exposed to extremely low frequency (0.5-20 Hz) fields, wheat seeds grew an average of 23% greater length than non-electrified controls.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other experimenters have found that the high-frequency currents generated by a Tesla coil will protect plants from temperatures as low as 10o F, which destroyed unprotected plants. *(2*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1920, Thomas Curtis used a large, oil-immersed Tesla coil (10 KV/500 W) to supply high-tension current over a 200 sq ft plot planted with radishes and lettuce. The electrified crops were at least 50% larger than the normal crops.[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]6.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Magnetism[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Plant breeder Alberto Pirovano published some 50 papers on inherited changes in plants which he induced by treatment with low frequency or constant magnetic fields.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Albert R. Davis received U.S. Patent #3,030,590 for his system of gardening with magnetism. Davis said:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"We found... that treating above ground seeds with the South Pole of a magnet [1,500-2,500 gauss] increases the germination and growth, and the leaves of these vegetables are larger.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"If you treat seeds [of]... beets, potatoes, carrots or turnips, you will produce a better result by using the North Pole of the magnet."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The magnetic influence also softens the surface tension of water, which then is more readily absorbed by the seeds and plants.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]U.J. Pittmaan conducted extensive field experiments with these results:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Earth's magnetism can effect the direction of root growth of some plants, and also the growth rate of some seedlings... The roots of some plants [winter and spring wheat, and wild oats] normally align themselves in a N-S plane approximately parallel to the horizontal face of Earth's magnetic field... Winter wheat seeded in rows running at right angles to the magnetic N often out-yield wheat seeded in other direction by 3-4 bushels/acre because the roots grow in a N-S direction and utilize nutrients in the inter-row areas more extensively.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Seeds of some varieties of wheat, barley, flax, and rye were found to germinate faster and grow more during their seedling stages when their long axes and embryo ends are pointed toward the N magnetic pole than when they are pointed in any other direction.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Many seeds germinate and grow about two times faster if they are exposed to the N pole of an artificial field before they are planted than they are not so treated ~ wheat seed in particular grows about 5 times as much in the first 48 hours as unexposed seed.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"In some species the enhanced growth rate persists through to maturity. Green snap beans thus mature more uniformly and yield more than those from untreated seed planted randomly.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The effects of magnetic treatment before germination appear to remain active within some seeds for at least 18 months after application. The magnetic intensity required to give maximum response appears to be between 0.5 and 100 Oersted when applied for 240 hours. For some unknown reason a greater growth response occurs if the seeds are subjected to magnetism for 48, 144, 240, or 336 hours than if exposed for intermediate periods. An exposure for 240 hours produces maximum responses in most seeds..." *(21)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Pittman discovered that the sexual determination of monoecious plants such as corn and cucumbers also is affected by the geomagnetic field:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"If the embryo radical of such plants is oriented toward the North, a greater number of female flowers is formed than in the case of seeds oriented toward the South. Since cucumber fruits are produced from the female flower, Northward orientation of the seed radicals will lead, of course, to greater yield per plant.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"In general, Northward orientation of the embryonic radical (particularly of corn) promotes masculinity. The response of seeds when oriented toward the geomagnetic poles depends on the left- or right-handedness of the seed and the sexual characteristics of the plant type. When oriented with the tip of the embryo radical towards the S geomagnetic pole, l-rotary seeds demonstrate higher rates of growth, respiration, and enzymatic activity, and up to 50% greater yields. D-rotary seeds respond with up to 50% enhanced growth rates and yields when their embryo tips are pointed at the N pole."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]When conifer seeds are grown with their embryo radicals oriented S, they germinate 4-5 days earlier than seeds oriented toward the N pole. Lunar phases also have a profound effect on the germination of conifers. They will sprout much faster when their embryo radicals are oriented S during a full moon, than they will if germinated during the new moon.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]If there is any doubt about the directivity or gender of seeds, positive results can be obtained in any case by treating seeds for 2 weeks in the magnetic null, the quiet region where the magnetic pull is balanced between N and S. This region is located by observing the patterns formed by iron powder scattered on a glass pane placed over the magnet.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Pittman also grew potatoes from excised, magnetically treated eyes. The field-grown crop yielded 17% more marketable tubers that weighed 38.5% more than those grown from untreated eyes! Pittman concluded:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Pre-germination magnetic treatment of the eye may have effected a change in the metabolic process in the bud that eventually promoted earlier and greater tuber initiation. Tubers initiated early would have had more time to develop size than those initiated later.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The exposure of seeds to magnetic fields also increases the percentage of germination of apricot and apple seeds, increases the yields of snap beans, accelerates the growth of legume and cereal seedlings, and the rate of tomato ripening."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]P.W. Ssawsotin reported that a low intensity (60 Oe) field may affect some biological processes as much as high intensity (1,600 Oe) magnets. Some of the effective "windows" are quite narrow. Strevoka, _et al_., found that a field strength of 60 Oe increased the growth rate of beans, cucumbers, lupines, maize and rye, but the rye was unaffected by a 100 Oe field. The greatest results were obtained at the temperatures which are optimal for the growth of each type of plant. *(22)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other Russian researchers found that wheat and barley seeds pre-magnetized (2,000 Oe) for 30 minutes with the major axis aligned with the magnetic flux will germinate much more vigorously than control seeds. Germination actually is retarded when seeds are aligned against the flux. Corn seeds respond differently according to their left (_l_-) or right (_d_-) orientation or symmetry (_s_) when treated by a constant magnetic field (7 kOe) for 15 minutes. _L_-seeds are most responsive, showing increased potassium and water uptake and free amino acids 24 hours after treatment. The effect on _l_-seeds is strongest when the water-swollen embryo is oriented towards the N magnetic pole. Lazarenko and Gorbatovskaya also reported other strange effects:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Even more curious results were yielded by experiments in which seeds were heated in a test tube left for 30 minutes in boiling water... Compared to the control seeds, the seeds heated (in the dry state described above) and exposed to the magnetic field exhibited greater sprouting activity..."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other experiments have shown that treatment of soil with magnetized water and/or low-frequency current (0.5 or 5 A) activates soil potassium and phosphorus, thereby increasing their bioavailability. *(23, 24)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]A.V. Krylov also demonstrated magnetotropic phenomena in plants:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Germination of seeds in a constant magnetic field accelerated growth of the shoots and rootlets and development of the plant, while an increase in its positive sign promoted aging, disease and death. Polarity also plays a role in plant immunity. Seedlings with their rootlets turned toward the N pole were thickly infested by parasites and molds, and the resistance of these seedlings was obviously depressed. The appearance of seedlings facing the S pole (with all other conditions the same) was completely different."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In a 1,500 Oe field, the largest number of germinating seeds was found after an exposure of 10-30 and 300 minutes. Other gains were found at 2,800 Oe. If the magnetic field is too intense, germination can be retarded. Strevoka reported a contrary finding: a non-homogenous 12,000 Oe field suppresses the germination of beans up to 40%.*(25)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*DeLand's Frost Guard *~ [/SIZE][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The "Frost Guard Tower" developed by John DeLand in the 1940s used magnetism to replace obnoxious smudge pots. He obtained high yields from orange trees formerly considered to be too old to be productive. The DeLand system can protect one acre of trees from frost, but it is ineffective for small plants. George van Tassel gave this description of the device:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The DeLand Frost Guard Tower is about 32 feet high. It is composed of three 12-ft lengths of standard galvanized steel pipe. The lowest section is 2-inch pipe, set 3 ft deep in concrete. On top of this a 12-ft section of 1.5 inch pipe is screwed on by means of a reducer. Above this the top section of 12-foot pipe, 1-inch in diameter, is screwed on by means of a reducer. Resting horizontally atop each reducer and at the mast head is a 1-ft diameter disk of waterproof, 3/4-inch plywood. Near the outer diameter of each plywood disk or collar is drilled 7 holes. These holes are parallel to the center mast and are equally spaced around the diameter, 51-1/2 degrees apart.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Beginning at the top of the mast, with an extension of 6 or 7 inches parallel to the ground, #10 gauge bare copper wires are run down through the concrete foundation's outer edge. From there they branch out, in 18-inch deep trenches, to a distance of not more than 144 ft from the mast's center. At this point, each wire is wrapped several times around an Alnico-V permanent magnet. The end of each wire is brought above ground and pointed back toward its corresponding other end on top of the tower. The magnet is given a coat of plastic to protect it from rust and to hold the windings in place.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The trenches and magnets are covered with earth. The 18-inch depth is to protect the wires from cultivation, they must remain uncut if the system is to function. One wire on the tower, and hence in the earth, must point toward magnetic North. The placing of this first magnet must be done very accurately, and the others should be accurately placed.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The magnet sets are inclined toward the mast at 34 degrees to the surface of the ground. Pointing the buried bar magnets toward the North magnetic pole, but also setting them so they point or tilt toward the central mast gives a skew to the flux or flow of energy.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"This system has protected groves when temperatures have fallen to as low as 20o F. The system does not alter the air temperature in the grove. Rather, it seems to effect a condition in the plants themselves, so that lower temperatures will not induce freezing. Fruit laying on the ground will freeze, however." *(26-2*[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]7.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Electrogenic Seed Treatment[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In the 1970s, Andrew Zaderej and Claude Corson formed Intertec, Inc., to develop and market their "Electrogenic Seed Treatment", based on Zaderej's US Patent 4,302,670. A variety of atmospheric conditions are known to benefit plant development; the Intertec system simulates these. The seeds are conditioned and rejuvenated, resulting in more rapid germination and increased yields.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Seeds are sprayed with a solution of minerals and enzymes which is implanted into the seed coat by electrophoresis; this accelerates chromosomatic activity. A second exposure to high voltage negative ions increases the implantation. Then the seeds are exposed to infrared radiation in order to reduce the hard-seed dormancy and increase the metabolism of ATP.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The next stage uses an electrostatic charge to give cathodic protection. This reduces the mortality rate of seeds by providing a source of electrons to buffer the reaction with free-radical nutrient ions. Seeds must be moist when treated with cathodic protection. Dry seeds may be damaged by this treatment, but damaged seeds can be repaired somewhat if they are moistened. Cathodic protection increases viability and germination up to 200%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The final stage of the Electrogenic process treats seeds with select radio frequencies which stress the memory of DNA molecules, charges the mitochondria, and intensifies other metabolic processes. This treatment increases the degree of water absorption, electrical conductivity, and oxygen uptake. The frequencies range from 800 KHz to 1.5 MHz with a field intensity of 3.2 W/sq cm.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The seeds need to be treated at or near where they are to be sown. For some unknown reason, the effects of Electrogenic treatment apparently do not travel well.[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]8.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Sound[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The growth of plants can be stimulated by sound alone. The effect continues up to 50 KHz. Frequencies of 4-5 KHz are particularly effective for increasing germination, enzyme activity, and respiration.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Normally, the streaming movement of protoplasm in plant cells slows down in the early morning and evening, but this streaming can be accelerated by an audio frequency generator used for 30 minutes at a distance of about 5 feet from the plants. As a result, the amount and rate of growth increases. Plants should not be treated thus for more than 3 hours daily, or the plants are likely to die within a month or two, depending on the quality of the sound and its intensity. Very loud, high frequency sound causes cellular disruption and death. Some rock'n roll music also does so.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]A revolutionary process called "Sonic Bloom", invented by Dan Carlson, uses a 3 KHz tone (modulated to produce birdlike chirps and whistles) and a foliar spray (55 trace minerals, seaweed, gibberillin and amino acids) to produce "indeterminate growth in plants". His first success was with a Purple Passion house plant that normally grows only about 18 inches. Under the influence of Sonic Bloom, the plant eventually grew over 1,200 feet, and earned itself a place in the _Guinness Book of World Records_. *(29)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Growers using Sonic Bloom report dramatic increases in yield, better tasting vegetables and fruits, and more brilliant flowers. Cultivators can expect increased production and early maturity. Alfalfa sprouts will increase in weight by 1,200% within 3 days. The sprouts will have a much longer shelf life (2-3 weeks) than usual (3-4 days). Experiments with Sonic Bloom in Africa produced plants which survived extremely hot weather and flooding. Sonic Bloom also will produce fruit on first year trees. Apple farmers have reported triple-sized yields, 8-month shelf life, and a huge increase in nutrient values: 126% more potassium, 326% more chromium, 400% more iron, and 1,750% more zinc. Losses to diseases and pests have been reduced more than 80%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The possibilities are unlimited. For example, Carlson says:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"One of our greatest breakthroughs to make everyone understand how easy it is to feed large amounts of people, involved a sucker on a tomato. A sucker is normally a sterile branch which appears in between a side shoot and the main branch. Our tomato plants grow 2 inches a day so if we allow a sucker to grow for seven days, it's about 14 inches long. If we then cut it off, put it in the shade and spray it once a day with a 1/4 ounce per gallon solution of Sonic Bloom, in 10-14 days it becomes fully rooted and starts to grow 2 inches per day. Fifty-five days later, it is 7-9 feet tall. Now, normal production on tomatoes is 90 days. We're doing this in less than 55, plus we're producing at least twice as much fruit in almost half the time.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Water is added to the concentrated Sonic Bloom formula. The cassette (containing a 3 KHz signal and nature sounds) is played at high volume with high treble and medium bass for 10 minutes before spraying the plants. The plants are then sprayed while the cassette is playing, and the sound is continued for another 20 minutes after spraying. Both sides of the leaves should be saturated. Treatment is best performed early in the morning (before 9 am), preferably in foggy weather. On cold mornings, spraying should be delayed until late afternoon. Do not spray plants when the temperature falls below 50o F. The formula also can be administered in the regular weather supply, by drip-feeding, hydroponics, etc.. The nutrient solution should be applied once a month for the first month, then twice weekly thereafter. Seeds should be soaked in dilute nutrient solution for 8 hours or overnight while the sound tape is played continuously on a cassette deck with auto-reverse capability. Plant the seeds immediately. The tape ought to be played daily for at least 30 minutes during daylight hours.[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]9.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Monochrome & Pulsed Light[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Plants respond to light with a complex variety of reactions that are affected by the duration (photoperiod), intensity, and wavelength of the light. During the 19th century, Edward Babbitt and others reported that the germination of seeds increases by 50% under the influence of blue light (provided by blue glass filters). Plant vitality is increased, growth is accelerated, stem and leaf development are improved, and yields are increased.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1861, General A.J. Pleasanton constructed a 2,200 sq ft greenhouse in which every eighth pane was blue. Pleasanton obtained phenomenal results in terms of increased yields, improved flavor, etc, and he received US Patent # 119,242 for "Improvements in Accelerating the Growth of Plants and Animals." He recommended a ratio of white 8:1 blue light for optimal plant growth, and a ration of 1:1 for best animal development. Blue light stimulates the directional response of plants to light. Plants' pores open more widely in the presence of blue light (use it with Sonic Bloom). Evaporation and photosynthesis are intensified and chlorophyll production is accelerated. However, some cells may rupture, and mitosis may be inhibited.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The He-Ne laser (632.8 nm) can influence the phytochrome-controlled germination, growth and development of plants from a distance of more than a quarter-mile. The maximum effect is obtained by only 1 or 2 minutes of exposure to reflected laser light. More than 10 minutes of irradiation will inhibit the phytochrome response. In some cases, successive nightly irradiations of low intensity have a significantly greater effect than a single exposure of greater length or intensity. The response can be reversed by alternating exposure to laser and infrared light. *(30-32)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]G. Krustev, _et al_., investigated the effect of laser irradiation on hemp production, and determined that laser treatment improved the sowing qualities of the seeds, shortened the phases of plant development, produced more vigorous plants, and increased the yields of both stems and seeds to a considerable extent. The researchers used a He-Ne laser for 15 and 30 minutes, and a nitrogen laser with 225 and 450 impulses. *(33)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Red light can be used to increase the growth of some plants (beans, etc.) up to ten times the normal rate by stimulating phytochrome activity. Red light at 660 nm stimulates growth, development, flowering, and fruiting. When red light at 700 nm is available with 650 nm red light, photosynthetic activity is considerably greater than with either single frequency. Blue light at 420 nm enhances the effect of 650 nm red light. Photosynthesis occurs at approximately 440 nm.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Photosynthesis can be increased up to 400% by means of intermittent light. The researchers used a rotating disk with a cut-out section to chop the light from a lamp. They found that 75% of the light from a given source could be blocked without decreasing the rate of photosynthesis. The improved yields produced by intermittent light depends on the frequency of the flashing. A frequency of 4 flashes/minute resulted in 100% increased yields. The amount of work done by the light can be increased by shortening both the light and dark periods. For example, yields can be increased 100% by using 133 flashes/second. Emerson and Williams improved the yield (compared to continuous light) by 400% by using only 50 flashes/second. The light flashes must be much shorter than the dark period. The minimum dark period is about 0.03 at 25o C. The light reaction begins with about 0.001 second/flash, and it depends on the concentration of carbon dioxide.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]A. Shakhov, _et al_., developed several methods of applying Concentrated Pulsed Sunlight (CPSL) to stimulate the photoenergetic activity of seeds and plants. The flashes of CPSL last from 0.2 to 1 second and produce significant effects on physiological processes and increase plant productivity. The CPSL effect is not caused by the thermal action of concentrated light, but by endowing plants with a "photoenergy reserve" that increases yields of vegetable crops by 20-30%, and grain crops by 5-10%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Arrays of aluminum and glass dishes are used to concentrate sunlight up to 100 times. The apparatus is shaken lightly by various means to pulse the irradiation as it is directed on seeds or plants. In one such device, a large semi-conical aluminum reflector is rotated by a motor at 100-130 rpm. The seeds arrange themselves in a single layer on the wall of the pan and receive intermittent irradiation as they pass through a fixed focal spot on the inside wall. Artificial lighting (70,000 lux) pulsed 120 flashes/min. was found to produce effects even though the light energy was much lower than that of CPSL. With duckweed, maximum growth was obtained with a pulse period of 0.004 second.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Another system uses tinted mirrors to produce single colors. S.A. Stanko irradiated soy plants with pulsed red light for 30 min/day for a week, resulting in a 8% increase in the protein content of the beans.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Thomas G. Hieronymous discovered that a plant can be grown in complete darkness indoors if it is connected by an insulated wire to a large metal surface that is exposed to sunlight. The plant must be at least 6 feet above ground and insulated to generate a voltage potential or antenna effect. The optimal size of the metal sheet must be determined by experiment so as to avoid sunburn (too large) or yellowing (too small). Plants cultivated in this manner will develop normally, while control plants will be stunted.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Dr. Wilhelm Reich (of Orgone fame) also found that plants could be grown without light if they were grown with magnetite that had been exposed to sunlight. The magnetite absorbs and reradiates solar energies that are utilized by plants.[/SIZE][/FONT] 





*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]10.[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]References[/SIZE][/FONT]* [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*1.*Lazarenko, B. & Gorbatovskaya, J.: _Applied Electrical Phenomena_ #6 (March-April 1966)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*2.*Gradenwitz, Alfred: _Popular Science Monthly_ (June 1925)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*3. *Lakhovsky, G.: _The Secret of Life_; 1939, W. Heinemann, London[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*4. *Briggs, Lyman, _et al_.: _USDA Departmental Bulletin_ #1379 (January 1926)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*5. *_Scientific American_ (10 June 1905)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*6. *Blackmann, V.H.: _J. Agric. Sci_. 14: 120-186 (1924)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*7. *Ross, W.: _U.S. Commissioner of Patents Report_ 27: 370 (1844)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*8. *_Sci. Amer._ (15 Feb. 1920), pp. 142-143[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*9. *_Practical Electrics_ (Nov. 1921)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*10. *Moore, A.D.:_ Electrostatics & Its Applications_; 1972, Wiley & Sons[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*11. *Kravstov, P., _et al_.: _Appl. Electr. Phenom_. 2 (20): 147-154 (Mar.-Apr. 196[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*12. *_Popular Science_ (Oct. 1947), p. 94[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*13. *Murr, L.E.:_ Advancing Frontiers of Plant Sciences_ 15: 97-120[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*14. *Murr, L.E.:_ N.Y. Acad. Sci. Trans_. 27 (7): 761-771 (1965)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*15. *Murr, L.E.: _Nature_ 201: 1305 (1964); _ibid_., 203: 467-469 (1965); _ibid_., 208: 1305 (1964)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*16. *_Sci. Amer._ (19 Aug. 1911)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*17. *Kozhevnikova, N.F., & Stank, S.A.: _Appl. Electr. Phenom_. #2 (Mar.-Apr. 1966)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*18. *Headlee, T.:_ N.Y. Entomol. Soc_. 37 (1): 59-64 (1929)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*19. *Headlee, T.: _N.J. Experimental Station Bulletin_ #568 (April 1929)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*20. *Pittman, U.J.: _Canadian J. Plant Sci_. 43: 513-518 (1963); _ibid_., 52: 727-733 (Sept. 1972); _ibid_., 44: 283-287 (May 1964); _ibid_., 47: 389-393 (July 1967); _ibid_., 50: 350 (May 1970); _ibid_., 51: 64-65 (January 1971)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*21. *Strevoka, _et al_.: _Planta_ 12: 327[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*22. *Khevdelidze, M.A., _et al_.: _Appl. Electr. Phenom_. 1 (19): 52-59 (Jan.-Feb., 196[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*23. *_Chemical Abstracts_ 96: 49235b; _ibid_., 96: 67828b[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*24. *_Appl. Electr. Phenom_. 6: 454-458 (Nov.-Dec. 1967)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*25. *Van Tassel, Geo.: _Proc. College of Universal Wisdom_; 1974, Big Rock, CA[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*26. *Burridge, Gaston: _Round Robin_ (Sept.-Oct. 1971), p. 17[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*27. *Paleg, L.G.: _Nature_ 228: 970-973 (1970)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*28. *Paleg, L.G., & Aspinall, D.: _J. Gen. Physiol_. 15: 391-420 (1932)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*29. *Dan Carlson Enterprises, Inc.: 708 - 119th Lane N.E., Blaine MN 55434 USA; Tel. 1-612-757-8274; Agro-Sonic Res. Farm: Tel. 1-715-425-1407; Fax 1-715-425-1727[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*30. *Dycus, A.M., & Schultz, Alice: _Plant Physiology Supplement_ #39[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*31. *Shakhov, A.A., _et al_.: _Biofizika_ 10, No. 4 (1965)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*32 *Shakhov, A.A.: _Applied Electrical Phenomena_ 2: 134-145 (1965)[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*33. *_Biol. Abstr._ 84: 83306[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 13, 2011)

Your welcome riu


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 13, 2011)

think this might be bull shit check out some of these

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]ElectroCulture Patents (US Cl. 47/1.3)[/SIZE][/FONT]*


*USP # 3,935,670* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Apparatus for Selectively Applying Electrical Current to Plants[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Ricks H. Pluenneke / Willis G.* *Dykes*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]February 3, 1976[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Apparatus for destroying selected plants by the application of electricity thereto. A source of high-voltage electrical current is mounted on a moveable platform, and a grounding wheel or the like is provided for insuring safety of the apparatus by grounding various electrical source components. A conductive tip portion of a non-conductive staff member may be connected to the source of current by a cord, and an operator controlled switch in a secondary control circuit is mounted on the staff member. The switch is normally open so that the conductive tip portion will not be energized should the operator release his grip on the staff member. By actuating the switch and bringing the tip portion into mere touching engagement with a plant stem, plant destruction may be effected.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 3,940,885[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Process and Equipment for Treating Seeds and Product Thereof[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Oscar S.* *Gray*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]March 2, 1976[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Seeds are subjected to microwave energy and a coolant gas, then subjected to a partial vacuum to stimulate growth and stabilize such stimulation. Seeds so treated have superior growth characteristics and are more resistant to disease and weather hazards. Apparatus for effecting this process is also disclosed.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,007,794[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Top Desiccation of Crop Plants[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Ricks H. Pluenneke / Willis G.* *Dykes*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]February 15, 1977[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *The above-ground growth of potatoes and like root crops are contacted with high voltage electricity several days prior to harvesting, the electricity desiccating the above-ground portion of the crops while not harming the tubers. A no-load voltage of about 20 kv with an energy density of about 11-15 kw/foot of width treated is effective. Low-bush blueberries, and like perennial crops, are pruned by contacting the above-ground growth thereof with electricity. Pruning, in the case of blueberries, is most effective when done approximately every other year in the case of blueberries, a no-load voltage of 10-20 kv with an energy density of about 2-3 kw/foot of width treated being effective.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,020,590[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Apparatus and Method for Exposing Seeds to a Magnetic Field[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Albert R.* *Davis*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]May 3, 1977[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Apparatus for magnetically treating seeds comprises a magnet for producing a unipolar magnetic field, an enclosed generally cylindrical housing having a closable access opening therein in which said seeds are placed for treatment, drive means associated with the housing for rotating said housing and imparting rolling and tumbling motion to the seeds within the housing, the housing being disposed with respect to the magnet such that the seeds move through the magnetic field as they roll and tumble. By magnetically treating the seeds in a unipolar magnetic field while rolling and tumbling the seeds, the characteristics of plants grown therefrom are favorably altered.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,047,326[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Vascular Contact Rotating and Stationary Abrading Electrode Devices for Electric Weed Killing[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Robert C. Tibbs[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]September 13, 1977[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Undesirable vegetation or weeds are destroyed by electrical current conducted therethrough by prolonged contact with electrodes. Internal plant tissues of the vegetation are exposed for electrode contact by removal of electrically resistant external layer portions through abrasion of the plant stems or stalks along a path of movement of the apparatus to reduce the electrical energy requirements for plant destroying purposes.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,092,800[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Vegetation Control[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*James R.* *Wayland, Jr., et al.*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]June 6, 1978[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Microwave transmitters generate electromagnetic energy at a desired frequency in the range of from 300 MHz to 300 GHz. Energy derived from the microwave transmitters is coupled into a waveguide for transmission to an energy radiator coupled to the waveguide. The energy radiator, waveguide and microwave transmitters are vehicle mounted such that the radiator is made to pass over areas in which it is desired to control vegetation. Vegetation, including seeds, in the path of energy emitting from the radiator absorbs the energy from the field resulting in internal changes in the plant or seed causing death or debilitation of the vegetation or seed.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,094,095[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Apparatus for Using Electrical Current to Destroy Weeds...[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Willis Dykes[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]June 13, 1978[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method and apparatus for destroying weeds growing in and around crop rows without destruction of crops growing therein. A plurality of electrically conductive spring members are disposed in a generally horizontal plane and connected to a high voltage source of electricity. The spring members have a spring constant such that relatively stiff crops plants will deflect the spring members while relatively flexible weeds will not deflect them. Substantially all of the plants in and around the crop rows are contacted with current-carrying portions of the spring members by moving the spring members relative to the crop rows parallel to the crop rows. A larger dwell time of contact is provided between the spring members and the relatively flexible weeds then the dwell time of contact between the spring members and the relatively stiff crop plant so that the weeds receive sufficient electrical energy to result in destruction thereof, while the crop plants do not receive sufficient electrical energy to result in destruction thereof. The difference in dwell time is provided by forming each spring member so that it has one end connected to a supporting member and the first portion extending from the connected end making a first angle .alpha. with a line along the direction of movement of the spring member, and having a free end with a second portion adjacent the free end making a second angle .beta. with a line along the direction of movement of the spring member, the angle .beta. being substantially greater than the angle .alpha., and by disposing the connected end of the spring member between crop rows while the free end extends into a crop row during movement of the spring member to affect contacting.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,177,603[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Plant Destruction Using Electricity[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Willis Dykes[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]December 11, 1979[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A machine and method for destroying plant growth. A specialty application is provided for plant growth around and between railroad tracks, and a general description is provided for preventing damage to the high voltage source of electricity used for the plant destruction, and for minimizing the number of fires started in dry material accessory to plant destruction. A vehicle with a high voltage electricity source is mounted on railroad tracks, with wheels of each wheel set for the vehicle being electrically isolated, and the high voltage source being grounded through one of the wheels. Special plant contacting devices comprising rounded end generally cylindrical contacting members are provided. The current output of the high voltage source is limited to prevent damage to the high voltage source, and the no-load voltage of the high voltage source is held to generally the same level as the full-load current limited voltage to minimize the number of fires started by the plant contactors.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,188,751[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Magnetic Seed Treating Device[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Minoru* *Saruwatari*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]February 19, 1980[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A device for magnetically treating seeds prior to planting so as to increase the yield of plants grown from the seeds. The device includes a tubular member provided with an internal support for securing a permanent magnet therein so that as seeds are poured through the tubular member, they are magnetically treated. The magnet, which has opposite poles disposed at opposite ends thereof, is oriented with its longitudinal axis extending in the direction of the passage, the passage adjacent the magnet being of substantially annular shape in cross-section whereby a uniform cylindrical shaped magnetic field occupies the annular passage through which the grain must pass. The tubular member has a converging portion in the direction of seed travel so as to provide an area of maximum constriction adjacent the magnet which results in the seeds being funnelled radially inward towards the more concentrated magnetic field closest to the magnet. The converging or constricted portion may be shaped to provide the flow of seeds along streamlines so that the rate of flow is enhanced.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,198,781[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Plant Destruction Utilizing Electrically Conductive Liquid[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Willis* *Dykes*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]April 22, 1980[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A machine is provided for destroying plants with electricity comprising a tank adapted to hold electrically conductive liquid, an electrode for placing the electrically conductive liquid in the tank at high electrical potential, including a high voltage source of electricity; nozzles for spraying the electrically conductive liquid on plants to be destroyed; and a structure for grounding the high voltage source. Air pressure provided over the liquid in the tank provides the motive force for spraying, and pneumatically operated valves in line with the nozzles are provided for selectively supplying liquid to the nozzles. In this way, there are no moving parts which are electrically charged. Condition-responsive structures, responsive to plant position, are provided for controlling operation of the pneumatic valves, such as air limit proximity switches. The current output of the high voltage source is limited so that damage to the source is prevented, and the no-load voltage of the high voltage source also is preferably controlled.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,240,365[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Magnetic Seed Planter[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Raymond D.* *Amburn*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]December 23, 1980[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Planting apparatus including a supporting frame adapted to be connected to a tractor or similar vehicle; a seed hopper mounted on the supporting frame for containing a supply of seeds, and seed metering mechanism spaced beneath the discharge outlet of the seed hopper for controlling the movement of the seeds discharged from the hopper on the ground. A magnetic seed treating device is disposed in the path of seeds discharged from the hopper for causing the seeds to pass through a magnetic field to magnetically treat the seeds as the seeds are planted.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,291,125[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method for Electronic Control of Infections Using Silver Ions[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Wilson Greatbatch[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]September 22, 1981[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method and apparatus for killing plant and animal bacteria and plant viroids by electrically generated silver ions. The silver ions serve as germicidal agents in infection control and are generated by very slow electrical anodic corrosion of a silver wire located closely adjacent the infection site. In particular, a silver anode and a cathode of non-corroding metal are located in an electrolytic nutrient medium with the silver anode being within five millimeters of the infection site, and a direct voltage is applied to the anode and cathode in a manner passing a positive current in the microampere range into the silver anode causing it to corrode slightly and give off silver ions which produce a germicidal environment about the infection site.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,302,670[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Electrogenic Seed Treater[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Andrew Zaderej / Claude E. Corson[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]November 24, 1981[/FONT]*

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Method and apparatus for treating seeds, such as corn, soy beans and rice, in which the seeds are first coated with a mixture of water and enzyme and then subjected to a series of electrical potentials that causes water, ion particles, and nitrogen components to be impregnated within the seed for the purpose of improving the embryonic and growth potential of the seeds.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,338,743[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Safety System for Weed Destroying Apparatus...[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Thomas P.* *Gilmore*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]July 13, 1982[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Weed destroying apparatus carried on a vehicle has a generator; a step-up transformer having its secondary winding coupled to electrodes for contacting and killing weeds; a programmable semiconductor logic array; a first contactor coupled to an output of the logic array for connecting the generator to the transformer primary winding in the weed killing mode; a second contactor coupled to an output of the logic array for connecting the generator to electrical outlets for supplying electrical power to auxiliary farm equipment in a standby mode; a run/standby switch for providing binary signals to the logic array indicative as to whether the apparatus is to operate in the weed killing mode or the standby mode; a plurality of safety systems each of which has redundant interlock means for preventing an unsafe condition in which high voltage would be a hazard in the weed killing mode and sensing means for providing binary signals to the logic array indicative of whether each interlock means is in the safe condition or an unsafe condition; and a generator frequency interlock for detecting generator frequency in the standby mode and for applying binary signals to the logic array indicative of whether generator frequency is within a predetermined range.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,338,744[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Safety System for Weed Destroying Apparatus[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Thomas P.* *Gilmore*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]July 13, 1982[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A weed destroying system carried on a vehicle and having electrodes for contacting weeds and a high voltage generator and a step-up transformer for supplying high voltage to the electrodes is provided with a tamper-proof safety system having redundant safety interlocks to effectively ground the vehicle and redundant safety interlocks to prevent energization of the generator until the vehicle is traveling at a predetermined speed and which de-energizes the generator if any one safety interlock is bypassed or fails in an unsafe condition, thereby requiring plural simultaneous failures to create a condition that is hazardous to the operator or to a bystander. The safety system also provides immediately-visible warning of the electrical hazard created by the apparatus and provides visual and aural indications to the operator when a safety interlock has been bypassed or is jammed closed.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,428,150[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Electrode Arrangement for Electric Weed Killing Apparatus[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Allois F.* *Geiersbach*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]January 31, 1984[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Apparatus for destroying weeds in and around crop rows has a high voltage source of electricity mounted on a vehicle; a coulter wheel for connecting the high voltage source to the ground; a plurality of weed contacting electrodes carried on the vehicle and insulated therefrom; and a plurality of isolating electrical reactance inductors each of which connects a weed contacting electrode to the high voltage source and limits the magnitude of current flowing through the high voltage source when the electrode contacts a weed to thereby minimize the voltage drop across the high voltage source and maintain substantially constant voltage on the remaining electrodes.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,633,611[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Process and Apparatus for Disinfecting Seeds[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Siegfried* *Schiller, et al.*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]January 6, 1987[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *An apparatus and process for the disinfection of seeds, preferably those of grains, to prevent pathogenic organisms from being planted with the seeds, and to provide reliable disinfection without using toxic agents. The seed is irradiated by low-energy electrons with energy and dosage controlled so that the surface and regions close to the surface are exposed to the radiation with fungicidal effect. A beam of the low-energy electrons is provided by an electron gun aimed at a region within a seed-receiving chamber at which the seeds to be irradiated are caused to intercept the radiation repeatedly and on all sides. The chamber may be at atmospheric pressure or be evacuated, the latter condition requiring vacuum locks at seed inlet and outlet ports of the chamber.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,680,889[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Process for Treating Plants[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Dan R.* *Carlson*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]July 21, 1987[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *The present invention is a process for stimulating or inhibiting plant growth and includes the steps of applying a plant growth stimulant or inhibitor and subjecting the plant to high frequency sound waves.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,758,318[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method for Improvement of Soil[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Tadayuki* *Yoshida*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]July 19, 1988[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *The molds infesting a given soil are extirpated by the flow of a pulsating direct current of not less than 50 mA to prevent a farm product from diseases causable by the aforementioned molds.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,785,575[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Horticultural Device for Raising Garden Plants Utilizing Magnetism[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Kazuhiro* *Shioi*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]November 22, 1988[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A horticultural device utilizing magnetism for raising plants includes a plate-shaped section in which a fertilizer is imbedded, and a rod-shaped section extending from the bottom side of the plate-shaped section and having a fluid flow passageway, at least a portion of the device having a magnetic property. The rod-shaped section is thrust into soil surrounding a plant until the plant-shaped section contacts the soil surface. The fertilizer carried in the plate-shaped section is gradually dissolved and converted into a magnetized fertilizer solution by watering, the fertilizer solution dispersing itself into the soil through the liquid flow passageway of the rod-shaped section.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,891,317[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Magnetic Alternation of Cellulose During Its Biosynthesis[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Malcolm* *Brown, Jr., et al.*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]January 2, 1990[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method of producing cellulose of amorphous character by subjecting cellulose-producing organisms to a magnetic field substantially greater than 0.5 gauss and preferably at least about 500 gauss. The cellulose produced in the presence of a magnetic field is of an amorphous nature with increased water absorptivity and decreased crystallinity.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 4,915,915[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Water-Powered Piezoelectric Unit for Producing Nitrogen Fertilizer[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Richard W.* *Treharne*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]April 10, 1990[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A system for producing nitrogen fertilizer using an electric arc process is described in which the electric arc necessary for the process is generated by piezoelectric elements actuated by a hammer mechanism powered by water pressure such as from a garden hose. The nitrogen oxides produced by the arc discharge are drawn into the water to serve as a source of nitrogen fertilizer. The net result of the invention is that the operator can provide nitrogen fertilizer as he supplies water to the same area. The only inputs to this system are air and a source of water under pressure.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,060,414[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Phytotoxicity of a Combined RF and Microwave Electromagnetic Field[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*J. Robert* *Wayland*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]October 29, 1991[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method and device for vegetation control. More particularly a technique of a plurality of steps in the application of electromagnetic fields of two or more selected but different frequencies, at least one in the ratio frequency range being first applied followed by application of others in the microwave region, to the area in which vegetation is to be controlled.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,077,934[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Apparatus for Controlling Plant Growth[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abraham R.* *Liboff, et al.*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]January 7, 1992[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method and apparatus for controlling plant growth is provided. The apparatus includes a magnetic field generator for producing a controlled, fluctuating, directionally oriented magnetic field parallel to a predetermined axis projecting through viable plant material. In one aspect, a magnetic field detector measures the magnetic flux density along the predetermined axis. The applied magnetic field may comprise a full-wave rectified signal oscillated at predetermined frequencies to maintain a preselected ratio of frequency to the non-zero average value of the flux density, where the ratio is effective in altering the natural growth characteristics of the target plant material, such as accelerating growth rate. This ratio is maintained by adjusting the frequency of the fluctuating magnetic field and/or by adjusting the intensity of the applied magnetic field after nulling out or measuring and accounting for the local magnetic field in that region containing the target plant material.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,097,625[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Seeding and Seedling-Growing Sheet and Seeding and Seedling-Growing Method[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Tadao* *Kaneko*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]March 24, 1992[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *The present invention is to provide a seeding and seedling growing sheet and a seeding and seedling-growing method comprising using the sheet, which are to be used for seeding and growing seedling of grain, vegetable, flower and the like, and which are suitable for efficiently seeding at a desirable position and a desirable density with a higher positional precision and for promoting the growth at germination, by employing the seeding and seedling-growing adhesive sheet comprising a sheet support body composed of water-soluble or water-dispersible paper or water-soluble polymer film, an adhesive agent containing a powdery ferromagnetic substance being coated in spots or in stripes on the support body, and by applying the seeding and seedling-growing method comprising using the adhesive sheet.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,117,579[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Apparatus for Applying Fixed Nitrogen to Plants[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Willis A.* *Tellefson*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]June 2, 1992[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *An electrical ion emitting farming implement to be moved over a field of crop planted in earth for above ground atmospheric treatment of growing plants comprising a frame. A series of bell-shaped members are mounted at spaced intervals on a boom across its transversely extended length and with the bell-shaped members opening in a downward direction toward underlying plants in a field of crops. A wire brush-like ion emitter is centrally mounted in each of the bell-shaped members. An electrical circuit ion generating mechanism operatively connected to the wire brush-like ion emitters for emitting electrical ions in the 30 to 50 KV range through the wire brush-like ion emitters. A power source is provided for energizing the electrical circuit means. A control is provided for activating the electrical circuit means for causing ion emission through the wire brush-like ion emitters upon placement of the bell-shaped members in spaced overhead position relative to the plants being treated. The electrical circuit ion generating means includes a pulsed high output ion generator. The generator has at least of pair of selectable frequencies operable in a range of 90 HZ through 400 HZ. is positioned forwardly of the emitters to be dragged in the earth to complete the circuit.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,141,059[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Apparatus for Controlling Agricultural Pests in Soil[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Leland C.* *Marsh*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]August 25, 1992[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method and apparatus for controlling agricultural pests in soil by the use of microwave energy. By using an agricultural-type implement for the controlled application of microwave energy to the topsoil prior to the planting of crops, germination of weed and other seeds is inhibited and insects are destroyed. Use of microwave energy has no residual effects, thereby practically eliminating any adverse effects on the environment.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,271,470[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Plow Apparatus and Method Using Acoustics[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Billy R. King / Walter F.Rausch[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]December 21, 1993[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *The plow apparatus has plow blades to break up the soil in the plowed field. The broken up soil is scooped up with scooper blades by the forward motion of the plow apparatus and then conveyed to rotating tillers. The tillers break up the soil into smaller clumps. The tilled soil is then exposed to acoustical energy provided by acoustical transducers. The acoustical energy is of a sufficiently high intensity so as to kill or destroy weed seeds and insect larvae in the soil. The soil is then returned to the ground.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,464,456[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Electronic Stimulation of Plants[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*M. Glen* *Kertz*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]November 7, 1995[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *The invention relates to the electronic stimulation of plant development. More particularly, it relates to the stimulation of plant development through electrifying the environment around a plant or part of a plant with an electrical field, preferably a pulsed field. The present invention also relates to an electronic method of stimulating the active membrane transport systems of growing plants and harvested plant products in order to promote growth and extend the shelf life of harvested material. The invention is of particular interest as it relates to shipment and marketing of cut flowers, greens and trees and more particularly to methods and apparatus for handling, shipping, and marketing of cut flowers.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,600,918[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Apparatus for Killing Weeds[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Edwin R.* *Carr*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]February 11, 1997[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Apparatus which comprises a housing having a compartment and a shaft, a piezoelectric crystal captured in the compartment of the housing and an actuator assembly slideably disposed in said shaft for selectively applying a compressive force to the crystal is used to kill weeds by impressing a voltage across the roots of the weed. An electrically conductive path is formed between one end of the crystal and ground. A second electrically conductive path is formed between the other end of the crystal and a probe adapted for insertion into the roots of a weed. When a compressive force is applied to the crystal, the voltage generated is passed through the root to ground to kill the root, thereby destroying the weed.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,740,627[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Apparatus for Enhancing Growth Characteristics of Seeds Using Ion-Electron Avalanches[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*William C.* *Levengood*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]April 21, 1998[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method and apparatus for treating seeds with self-organized avalanches of electrons between electrodes (11, 12) as a cathode and an anode with seeds (13) between the anode and cathode or on the anode. Apparatus circuit (200) in a box (20) provides simultaneous DC and AC between the electrodes which creates the avalanche of electrons which project into the seeds. The seeds must be stored before planting. The seeds so treated have enhanced growth characteristics.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,806,294[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Weed Electrifier[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Louis C.* *Strieber*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]September 15, 1998[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A portable, hand held tool for trimming and electrifying vegetation. The portable, hand swingable, weed trimmer passes electricity through its cutting or trimming element so as to pass electricity into the weeds to kill the roots of the weeds. The tool includes a power unit for rotation of a cutter drive. A pancake generator generates electricity via rotation of the cutter drive. Brushes between the pancake generator and the cutter blade conduct current to the cutter blade, which in turn permits the current to pass into the vegetation as the cutter blade trims the vegetation.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,819,467[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method of Stimulating Plant Growth[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Jonathan M.* *Zucker*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]October 13, 1998[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A conductive helical coil is spaced around the stem of a growing plant, and alternating current is passed through the coil to induce an electromotive force in the stem and stimulate growth.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 5,868,919[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Apparatus for Dissociating Materials[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Peter D.* *Babington, et al.*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]February 9, 1999[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *An apparatus and method of use for dissociating materials includes a power supply, high energy capacitor, high energy trigger device and an probe and reactor arrangement for treating both solid and medium/media materials. A near instantaneous discharge of the electrical charge stored in the capacitor via the probe can be used to dissociate the material, either medium/media or solid, for a desired result. Hazardous materials can be treated to be rendered non-hazardous, rocks or other solid material can be treated for reduction in size, plant seeds can be treated to enhance plant growth surfaces of granular material can be scored or thermally polished and milk, juices and blood could be treated for sterilization.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 6,023,880[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Apparatus for Enhancing Growth Characteristics of Seeds Using Ion-Electron Avalanches[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*William C.* *Levengood / John A.* *Burke*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]February 15, 2000[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A method and apparatus for treating seeds with self-organized avalanches of electrons between electrodes (11, 12) as a cathode and an anode with seeds (13) between the anode and cathode or on the anode. Apparatus circuit (200) in a box (20) provides simultaneous DC and AC between the electrodes which creates the avalanche of electrons which project into the seeds. The seeds must be stored before planting. The seeds so treated have enhanced growth characteristics.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 6,055,768[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Apparatus for Electrically Charging Fluids[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Joe E.* *Burkett*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]May 2, 2000[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *The present invention relates to a method and apparatus to energize a fluid. In one embodiment, the apparatus comprises a housing defining a bore therethrough within which is disposed an antenna so as to define an annulus between the housing and the antenna, the antenna being electrically coupled to both the housing and an electrical power source so as to create an electrical field through which water or other fluids may be passed [to feed plants].[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 6,192,622[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Mobile Device to Eradicate Red Palm Weevils and Trees Stem Borers[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Yosri Moh'd Taher* *Haj-Yousef*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]February 27, 2001[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A high frequency power source (4) and (5) supplies electromagnetic waves (10-100 MHz) that are supplied to a single or a pair of plates that surround a trunk of the infested tree. The electromagnetic waves are used to kill red palm weevils and trees stem borers within the trunk of the tree. The plates are cylindrical, half cylindrical or flat, with insulated metal sheets that surround the trunk and upper roots of the infected tree.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 6,237,278[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Device for Weed Control[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Bertil* *Persson, et al.*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]May 29, 2001[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *Weed seeds are controlled by high voltage pulses with short duration which electropermeabilize the cell membranes of weed seeds in the ground. The device is selective and damages only germinating weed seeds and plants early in their life cycle. The required amount of energy is small; with rectangular pulses the optimal field strength is between 100-300 kV/m with a duration of (10-100 microseconds). A transformer placed on a sowing machine transforms electrical energy to high voltage pulses. The energy may be taken from the pulling tractor via a transmission or from an integrated power source. The high voltage pulses are applied to electrically conducting via applicators to two or more fixedly spaced plates to the soil around newly sown seeds.[/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]USP # 6,539,664[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Method and Devices for Treatment of a Biological Material with a Magnetic Field[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Alexander* *Katsen, et al.*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]April 1, 2003[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]*Abstract ~ *A device for the manipulation of a biological material [seeds] by a magnetic field is presented. The device comprises a magnetic field source coupled to a current source. The current source is of a kind supplying an electric current of at least two electrical degree shifted phases. The magnetic field source comprises a two-part inductor, each inductor part producing a coordinate varying magnetic field (CVMF). Each inductor part is formed by at least two conductors aligned in a spaced-apart relationship, wherein each of the at least two conductors is connectable to a different phase of the current source, and has two spaced-apart parts arranged such that when the conductor is connected to the current source, the electric current flows in its two parts in opposite directions, respectively. The conductors of each inductor part are arranged such that each two locally adjacent conductor parts are associated with two different phases of the electric current source. A distance between the two conductor parts coupled to the same phase of the current source defines a half-wavelength .lambda./2 of a wave of magnetic induction of the CVMF. This distance is selected in accordance with a predetermined relation between the wavelength .lambda. and an effective space .DELTA. within the magnetic field region defined by the dimensions of the biological material and its distance from the magnetic field source.[/FONT]


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 15, 2011)

WOW! Holy fucking shit.

That's one hell of a bibliography. All of this seems legit as fuck.


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks this one of the coolest things from that first post ....laser weed 

G. Krustev, _et al_., investigated the effect of laser irradiation on hemp production, and determined that laser treatment improved the sowing qualities of the seeds, shortened the phases of plant development, produced more vigorous plants, and increased the yields of both stems and seeds to a considerable extent. The researchers used a He-Ne laser for 15 and 30 minutes, and a nitrogen laser with 225 and 450 impulses


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah that's effing amazing, my scientist roommate and i have talked about using tunable lasers to grow.. hope it yields more bud too and not just more stems and seeds haha


----------



## the dane (Aug 18, 2011)

wow the first post i read in here! Very interesting stuff i must say  
good work m8
kind regards the Dane


----------



## themoose (Aug 20, 2011)

That's very cool.


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 20, 2011)

i think i might hook up some 9 volts to my soil just to see what happens.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 21, 2011)

im going to do some experiments...


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

*hhmm very interesting.. so many possibilities.


----------



## edsweed (Aug 21, 2011)

i need pictures, all that reading has made my brain hurt.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

*subd  --im def gonna dive into this one..

--cheers


----------



## DrFever (Sep 6, 2011)

lol dam people are going to figure out how i do it lol 

give ya all a hint 9 volt rechargable batteries


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 6, 2011)

so this is very cool thing to try and experment with but rember to do it safe and do right i dont want any body getting shocked dc is a lot safer to work with than ac here some tips
Dont remove a plug from a power point by pulling on the cord; pull the plug instead.
Never plug adaptors into adaptors and avoid using adaptors filled with plugs where possible.
Switch off electrical items that are not in regular use at the plug and ensure that when we are away from the house for any length of time that you unplug and switch off electrical items as items left plugged in can be a fire risk and waste energy if left on standby.
Do not use any electrical items in the bathroom unless specifically designed for use there, eg. Shavers and electric toothbrushes. Even with these items however, take care not to get wet and avoid plugging and unplugging with wet hands.
Do not use items with damaged cords so that the wires are exposed. Either repair or replace. Check items regularly. 
Do not use damaged sockets, replace with care when necessary. 
Always turn the electrics off at the mains if carrying out any electrical repairs and only attempt repairs if you know what you are doing.
Ensure any electrical items are approved standard when purchasing and keep them correctly maintained where necessary. Look for the BEAB seal of approval.
Do not use electrical equipment outside if its raining.
Use the correct wattage light bulb for all light fittings.
Circuit breakers and fuses should be the correct size current rating for their circuit


----------



## swishsam (Sep 7, 2011)

WOW.

Reading the bit about sound. Basically saying that bird calls in the morning help promote plant growth. I just love how nature has this way of looking after itself.

+rep


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

swishsam said:


> WOW.
> 
> Reading the bit about sound. Basically saying that bird calls in the morning help promote plant growth. I just love how nature has this way of looking after itself.
> 
> +rep


***someone said it best.. the truth is stranger than fiction


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 8, 2011)

the effects of sounds on plant can be very intersting ill try and do some home work and see if i cant dig up some more info on the subject


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm gonna try the whole Sonic Bloom thing developed by dan carlson... It's not like it's going to be an expensive experiment...


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3749648743548556691 Video of Sonic Bloom techniques being used in Indonesia etc...


----------



## Total Head (Sep 11, 2011)

have i been missing these threads? i just posted on another similar thread about how surprised i was to not see more threads like it, and 2 seconds later i see this one. i hope all you pioneers plan on sharing your findings


----------



## Dutch Crunch (Sep 11, 2011)

Some of these improvements in yield may be due to the addition of copper and zinc to the soil. Just a thought, but that light pulsing sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 11, 2011)

This is probably the most interesting part of the post;

"*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-0]Thomas G. Hieronymous discovered that a plant can be grown in complete darkness indoors if it is connected by an insulated wire to a large metal surface that is exposed to sunlight. The plant must be at least 6 feet above ground and insulated to generate a voltage potential or antenna effect. The optimal size of the metal sheet must be determined by experiment so as to avoid sunburn (too large) or yellowing (too small). Plants cultivated in this manner will develop normally, while control plants will be stunted."

[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-0]So you simply have a building with at least two stories and use the upper story for the plants, so they are more than 6 feet above ground. Then you put aluminum roofing panels on and wire them to the inside, where they attach to another aluminum plate covering the entire top of the growing area and you have more aluminum plates on the bottom of the growing medium, grounded to the ground part of an electrical outlet. Then to make the photoperiod, you simply disconnect the circuit from the roof plates using a timer. Now you use no power at all, have no heat to ventilate etc. Here's a diagram of how to do it [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-0]http://rexresearch.com/agro2/0agro1.htm#elxplntgrowth 

My guess is that THC levels may be low due to no ultraviolet light and growth may be substantially different, but it's worth a try. I wonder how far the effect can penetrate though. Might work for a short sea of green grow. You might also need at least a little bit of red and far red light to cause the flowering effect.[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-0]
[/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## Beansly (Sep 12, 2011)

This is all very neat and interesting..... If I had the cash and space I'd surely be doing some experimenting.
But it makes me yearn for the days when growing only involved dirt, water and organic fertilizers like manure and compost, and the sun.
These are the kinds of threads that belong in advanced growing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 7, 2011)

i have been wondering about this, thanks


----------



## billy4479 (Oct 20, 2011)

Light is a wave of both electric and magnetic fields, but when these waves strike matter, the weaker effect of the magnetic component has been nearly impossible to detect directly. Now two groups have independently demonstrated that a tiny, metallic probe will interact strongly with the magnetic field of light waves trapped in a sort of semiconductor &#8220;box.&#8221; As described in a pair of papers in the 17 September _Physical Review Letters_, a similar set-up could be used either to measure the high frequency magnetic properties of individual nano-scale objects, or to map the magnetic field inside so-called metamaterials that can control light in new ways.
When light interacts with matter, the dominant action is often a &#8220;shaking&#8221; up and down of electrons in response to the electric field. This interaction is typically 10,000 times larger than the &#8220;swirling&#8221; action from a light wave&#8217;s magnetic field. The case is different in metamaterials, which contain small components like metal rings that are often tailored to have an enhanced response to magnetic fields. Thanks to this sensitivity, light traveling through a metamaterial can bend in unusual ways, making feasible such devices as super-lenses and invisibility cloaks.
Previously, researchers could measure the magnetic interaction between light and some form of matter only by subtracting the dominant electric interaction from the total effect of the light. Now two experimental groups have managed to directly isolate the magnetic field effect. They worked with a type of 2-dimensional device called a photonic crystal microcavity. The crystal is fabricated by perforating a thin layer of semiconductor with a pattern of tiny holes, like a micron-sized punch card. The cavity is made by leaving a small region &#8220;un-punched&#8221; and letting the surrounding lattice of holes act like mirrored walls that keep infrared light bouncing around in the cavity as standing waves.
In the last few years, researchers have been characterizing the trapped light in photonic cavities by bringing the tip of a needle-shaped optical fiber within nanometers of the surface. This probe perturbs the electric field and shifts the trapped light to longer wavelengths. The new experiments used a fiber tip coated with a thin layer of aluminum that covers all but the very bottom of the tip. This &#8220;tube&#8221; of metal acts like a ring a few hundred nanometers across.
Both research teams were at first surprised to find that these metal rings caused a blue-shift in the trapped light. But later they realized that according to classical electrodynamics, the light&#8217;s oscillating magnetic field induces a current in the tip&#8217;s metallic ring, which creates a secondary magnetic field that points in the opposite direction to the original. This field cancels out some of the magnetic field in the cavity and thereby reduces the volume for the trapped light. Less volume means shorter, bluer wavelengths. &#8220;It&#8217;s like playing guitar,&#8221; says Tobias Kampfrath of the FOM Institute for Atomic and Molecular Physics (AMOLF) in Amsterdam. &#8220;If you make the guitar strings shorter, the resonant wavelengths will shorten as well.&#8221;
A team including Kampfrath, AMOLF&#8217;s Kobus Kuipers, and others, was able to measure a blue-shift of about 0.03 percent with their cavity and probe. They combined this with an estimate for the cavity&#8217;s maximum magnetic field to obtain the magnetic properties of their nano-sized ring. The results matched theoretical expectations, so the authors suggest this method could be used to measure the magnetic response of other small objects, such as carbon nanotubes or even single atoms. They also recently performed a variant on this experiment, in which they used a tip with an open ring to probe the magnetic field of propagating (untrapped) light [1].
The other group&#8217;s experiment was similar, except that they gleaned different information from the magnetic interaction. Instead of measuring the ring&#8217;s properties, Silvia Vignolini, now at the University of Cambridge, Diederik Wiersma of the European Laboratory for Non-linear Spectroscopy (LENS) in Florence, Italy, and their collaborators, scanned their metal-coated tip over the photonic crystal surface to construct an image showing the spatial patterns of the magnetic field.
&#8220;The imaging itself is nice,&#8221; says Claus Ropers, of the University of Göttingen in Germany, &#8220;but the real breakthrough of these works lies in the quantitative extraction and potential control over local magnetic interactions and coupling strengths.&#8221; Harald Giessen of the University of Stuttgart compares the experiments to the late 19th century work of Heinrich Hertz, who used a ring-shaped antenna to map the magnetic fields of radio waves. Giessen believes these new probing techniques will prove useful in the fabrication of novel optical devices.
&#8211;Michael Schirber
Michael Schirber is a freelance science writer in Lyon, France.
*References*


M. Burresi, D. van Oosten, T. Kampfrath, H. Schoenmaker, R. Heideman, A. Leinse, and L. Kuipers, &#8220;Probing the Magnetic Field of Light at Optical Frequencies,&#8221; Science 326, 550 (2009).


----------



## billy4479 (Nov 10, 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The application of electricity, magnetism, monochrome light, and sound can stimulate the growth of plants to a great extent. This little-known technology, called Electro-culture, can accelerate growth rates, increase yields, and improve crop quality. Electro-culture can protect plants from diseases, insects and frost. These methods also can reduce the requirements for fertilizer or pesticides. Farmers can grow bigger and better crops in less time, with less effort, and at a lower cost.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The several approaches to Electro-culture include: antennas, static electricity, direct and alternating current, magnetism, radio frequencies, monochrome and intermittent lighting, and sound. The energies are applied to the seeds, plants, soil or the water and nutrients.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Antenna Systems[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The French farmer Justin Christofloreau attracted attention in 1925 with his apparatus to collect atmospheric energy for his crops. Clover treated by his method grew 7 feet high. Christofloreau's apparatus consisted of a 25-ft wooden pole; at the top was a metal pointer aligned north-south, and an antenna. Copper and zinc strips were soldered together to generate electricity from solar heat. Several of the poles were set about 10 ft apart, and the wires leading from them extended about 1000 yards. Christofloreau claimed that the accumulated electricity destroyed parasites and promoted beneficial chemical processes in the soil.*(2)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1924, Georges Lakhovsky devised his Oscillator Circuit, a one-turn copper coil with overlapping ends separated by a gap. Capacitance generates oscillating currents that benefit the plants. The ring is supported by an insulator such as a plastic rod. This extremely simple arrangement stimulates plant growth (*Fig. 5.1*). *(3)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other configurations also enhance plant growth. A conical coil of stiff wire wound with 9 turns (counter-clockwise in the Northern Hemisphere, clockwise in the Southern), when stuck in the ground about 1 ft north of a plant, will collect atmospheric electricity. Connect a wire from the fence to a metal rod near the plants. A tv antenna also can be used. Rebar can be sunk into the ground at each end of a row of plants, connected by a bare wire under the soil and/or in the air. A north-south orientation will take advantage of geomagnetic polarity.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Electrostatic Systems[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Experimental study of the effects of electricity on plant growth began in 1746, when Dr. Maimbray of Edinburg treated myrtle plants with the output of an electrostatic generator, thereby enhancing their growth and flowering. Two years later, the French abbot Jean Nolet found that plants respond with accelerated rates of germination and overall growth when cultivated under charged electrodes.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Beginning in 1885, the Finnish scientist Selim Laemstrom experimented with an aerial system powered by a Wimhurst generator and Leyden jars. He found that the electrical discharge from wire points stimulated the growth of crops such as potatoes, carrots, and celery for an average increase of about 40% (up to 70%) within 8 weeks. Greenhouse-grown strawberry plants produced ripe fruit in half the usual time. The yield of raspberries was increased by 95%, and the yield of carrots was increased by 125%. However, crops of cabbage, turnips, and flax grew better without electrification than with it. The Laemstrom system comprises a horizontal antenna suspended high enough to permit plowing, weeding and irrigation. The voltage applied to the antenna varies from 2 to 70 KV, depending on the height of the antenna. The current is about 11 amps. *(4, 5)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Spechniew and Bertholon obtained similar results a few years later, and so did the Swiss priest J.J. Gasner in 1909. Also that year, Prof. G. Stone showed that a few sparks of static electricity discharged into the soil each day increased soil bacteria up to 600%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In the 1920s, V.H. Blackman reported his experiments with an aerial system similar to that of Laemstrom. He applied 60 volts DC/1 milliamp through 3 steel wires each 32 ft long and suspended 6 ft apart and 7 ft high on poles. This arrangement yielded an average increase of about 50% for several plant types. *(6)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1898, Grandeau and Leclerq studied the effect of atmospheric electricity on plants by covering part of a field with a wire net which shielded them from natural electrical action. The uncovered plants grew 50-60% better than the shielded plants.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Wet soil improves current flow. Electro-cultured plants require about 10% more water than control plants because the charged water is perspired more rapidly than under normal conditions. Positive results are always obtained except when ozone is formed by ionization. Negative aero-ions intensify cellular oxidation reduction processes, while the positives depress them.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Direct Current[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In the 1840s, W. Ross of New York reportedly obtained a severalfold increase in the yield of a field of potatoes when he buried a copper plate (5 ft x 14 ft) in the earth, and a zinc plate of the same dimensions 200 ft away. The two plates were connected by a wire above ground, thus forming a galvanic cell. In similar experiments by Holdenfleiss (1844) with battery-charged zinc and copper plates, yields increased up to 25%.*(7)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]From 1918 to 1921 some 500 British farmers developed a shared system to treat their grain in an electrified solution of nutrients. The grain was dried before sowing. The farmers cultivated about 2,000 acres with the seed. The results were reported in _Scientific American_ (15 February 1919):[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"In the first place, there is a notable increase in the yield of grain from electrified seed... the yield of the electrified seed exceeds that of the unelectrified by from 4 to 16 bushels... The average... is between 25 and 30 % of increase... The increase in weight has ranged from 1 pound to as much as 4 pounds per bushel... Besides the increase in the bulk of the yield and the increase in the weight per bushel, there is an increase in the straw... whereas the bulk of the unelectrified seeds had thrown up only 2 straws per seed, the electrified had thrown up 5.... The straw growing from the electrified seed is longer... The stoutness and the strength of the straw is increased... the crop is less likely to be laid by storms... Corn growing from seed thus treated is less susceptible to the attacks of fungus diseases and wireworm.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The effect produced upon the seed is not permanent; it will retain its enhanced efficiency only for about a month after electrification, if kept in a dry place. It is therefore desirable that the seed be sown promptly after it has been electrified... The grain must be steeped in water that contains in solution some salt [sodium nitrite] that will act as a conductor... The seed is steeped in it, and a weak current of electricity is passed by means of [iron] electrodes of large surface attached to two opposite end walls of the tank. The seed is then taken out and dried.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Seed that is to be sown on one kind of soil will yield better results with a calcium salt, and seed that is to be sown on another kind of soil will yield better results with a sodium or other salt. One kind of seed will need treatment for so many hours, and another kind for many hours more or fewer. Barley, for instance, needs twice as long treatment as wheat or oats. The strength of the solution and the strength of the current must be appropriate, and are not necessarily the same in each case. The drying is very important. The seed must be dried at the right temperature, neither too rapidly nor too slowly; and it must be dried to the right degree, neither too much or too little." *(8, 9)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1964, the USDA performed tests in which a negative electrode was placed high in a tree, and the positive electrode was connected to a nail driven into the base of the tree. Stimulation with 60 volts DC substantially increased leaf density on electrified branches after a month. Within a year, foliage increased 300% on those branches! *(10)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Electricity also can cure trees of some diseases. A method was developed in 1966 to treat avocado trees affected with canker and orange trees with scaly bark. An electrode was inserted into the living cambium and phloem layers of the tree and the current passed into the branches, roots or soil. The treatment is best administered in the spring. The length of treatment depends on the size and condition of the tree. New shoots appeared after only one cycle of treatment. After the bark was removed, the trees began to bear fruit! The period of grafting stratification also can be shortened in this way.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The passage of an electric current modifies the physico-chemical properties of soil. Its aggregation increases, and its permeability to moisture improves. The content of absorbable nitrogen, phosphorus, and other substances is increased. The pH changes. Usually, alkalinity is reduced, and evaporation increases. Both alternating and direct electric currents have a bacterial action which also affects the soil microflora. Up to 95% of cabbage mildew and other bacteria and fungi can be destroyed by electrical disinfection.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Brief exposure of seeds to electric current ends their dormancy, accelerates development throughout the period of vegetation, and ultimately increases yields. The effect is greater with seeds that have a low rate of germination. The metabolism of seedlings is stimulated; respiration and hydrolytic enzyme activity is intensified for many types of plants. Lazarenko and Gorbatovskaya reported these results:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Reports that the characteristics acquired by the plants in electrically treated soils are transmitted by inheritance to the third generation are particularly interesting.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Under the influence of the electrical current, the numerical proportions between hemp plants of different sexes was changed by comparison with the control to give an increased number of female plants by 20-25%, in connection with a reduction in the intensity of the oxidative processes in the plant tissues."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"At the end of vegetation the experimental cotton plant possessed twice or three times as many pods as the control plant. The mean weight of the seeds and fiber was greater in the experimental plants also. In the case of sugar beet the yield and sugar content were increased, and in places near the negative pole the increase in sugar content was particularly high. The tomato yield increased by 10-30%, and the chemical composition of the fruit was modified. The chlorophyll content of these plants was always greater than that of the control... Corn plants absorbed twice as much nitrogen as control plants during the vegetative period... The transpiration of the experimental plant was higher than that of the control, especially in the evening...[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The stimulating action of the alternating current was greatest when the current with density of 0.5 mA/sq cm... A direct current with density of 0.01 mA/sq cm had approximately the same action. When these optimal current densities were used in hotbeds, the yield of green mass could be increased by 40%." *(1)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]P.V. Kravtsov, _et al_., reported that the population of ammonifying bacteria (especially the sporogenous type) increases about 150% when soil or compost is exposed to continuous low-power DC. The symbiotic activity of nodule bacteria with bean plants was characterized by massive nodules near the base of the root. Field experiments were conducted on 40 hectares. The peas treated with electrified inoculant produced 34% more yield than a control crop. Carbon dioxide evolution in the soil increased over 35%. The authors also reported that treatment of seed with electric-spark discharge destroys microflora and activates the germination process. *(11)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]An electrified fence was invented by Henry T. Burkey in 1947 to keep fish out of irrigation ditches. The fence consisted of a free-swinging row of electrodes connected to a generator which slightly charged the water to shock fish without hurting them.*(12)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Alternating Current[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]When using AC, great care must be taken to prevent electrocution of oneself and the plants. AC generally tends to retard plant growth except within certain narrow parameters of voltage and amperage. Dicotyledon plants increase in weight at 10 KV and 100 KV, but decrease in weight (as much as 45%) between 20 to 60 KV. Current must be very low, or plant growth will be retarded.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]L.E. Murr used aluminum wire mesh electrodes charged up to 60 KV, and found that monocotyledons increase in dry weight in an electrostatic (ES) field, but decrease in weight in an oscillating field. The dry weight of dicots increases about 20% when grown in an oscillating field, but decreases above 50 KV. The concentration of minor elements (Fe, Zn, Al) increases several hundred percent in active leaf tips, due to an increase in oligo-enzymes. The activity of these substances is accelerated so much that cellular respiration is impeded, resulting in deterioration and death. There appears to be no benefit from continual exposure of plants to an alternating electrical field. If such a system is used, voltages should not exceed 10 KV, and the current must be very weak.*(13-15)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]However, the results can be worthwhile. In a similar system, the maximum energy supplied was 50 watts (50 KV/1 mA) per acre for 6 hours daily for 6 months. The total energy supplied was less than 0.2% of the energy actually absorbed by the plants from sunlight alone. Only a fraction of this additional energy was available to the plants, yet the increase averaged above 20%, up to 50%! Furthermore, it was found that an electrical discharge applied during the first month of the growing season may be as effective as continued treatment throughout the season.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In November 1927 and January 1928, _Popular Science Monthly_ announced H. L. Roe's invention of an electrified plow which sent 103 KV between the plow shares to kill pests in the soil. In 1939, Fred Opp invented a garden cultivator that used high-tension electric current to increase the nitrogen content of the soil. The system was described in _Popular Science Monthly_ (October 1939):[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"A generator with an output of 110 volts AC, a storage battery for exciting the armature field, and a transformer that steps up the current to 15 KV... [is] mounted on a walking-type garden tractor equipped with a small gasoline motor that drives both the tractor and the generator. Current is conducted through a pair of electrodes to furrows in the soil made by a cultivator. As the electrodes are dragged along, soil falls on top of them, making the contact"[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The same method was incorporated into the "Electrovator" built by Gilbert M. Baker, as reported in _Popular Science_ (September 1946):[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"It is a trailer containing a... 12.5 KVA generator and a special transformer. Two rakes with copper electrodes for teeth apply the high-voltage, low-amperage current to weeds as the machine is drawn at 1 mph... The weeds burn, from the tops to root-tips, leaving the land ready for new crops. The treatment can be repeated for successive growth."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1911, Emilio Olsson patented an irrigation system using electrified rain. The water was contained in an insulated iron tank, positively charge with 110 V/0.5 A. The negative pole was insulated copper wire, stripped bare at the tip. The sprinklers were mounted 5 meters high. Olsson successfully cultivated a 600-acre plantation with this method. The city of Buenos Aires adopted the system for use in its parks.*(16)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The treatment of seeds in an electric field before sowing gives a consistent increase in yield, usually about 15-20%. L.A. Azin and F.Y. Izakov reported these results of their research:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0] "The electric field of the corona discharge differs from the electrostatic field by possessing considerable homogeneity and by the precession of space charges of the same sign in its working zone. Because of this any particle, including a seed, receives a charge of the same sign in such a field. The [ES] field is homogenous and does not possess space charges, although charging may take place here because a seed, if placed on the metal electrode, acquired a charge by contact, corresponding in its sign to the polarity of the electrode."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]N.F. Kozhevnikova and S.A. Stanko experimented with AC effects. They found:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"After treatment in optimal conditions, the yield of green mass is increased by 10-30%, and the yield of grain by 10-20%. Besides the increased yield, treatment of seeds with an alternating current may improve other economically valuable properties of cultivated crops: the leaf cover of the plants may be increased, the vegetative period may be shortened, the absolute weight of the grain may be increased, and so on..."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The seeds were treated with 2-4 KV/cm, with 8 KV on the electrodes of the working chamber. Exposure was for 30 seconds, or for 1 hour. It was found that if treated seeds were kept for 10-17 days before sowing, the mature plants would contain up to 86% more chlorophyll and 50% more carotenoids than the controls! *(17)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]B.R. Lazarencko and J.B. Gorbatovska reported similar results achieved under various conditions of corona discharge treatments of seeds:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"After electric treatment of this type, an increase in their germination rate and, in particular, in the energy of germination was observed. The improvement was especially marked in the properties of seeds located on the negative electrode during treatment. In this case an increase in yield of 2-6 centners/hectare was obtained with nearly all the conditions of treatment used. The increase in yield was smaller for plants whose seeds were treated on the positive electrode. Corn seeds, treated in a constant electric field, gave good yields which developed rapidly. Green tomatoes ripen faster if they are placed in an electric field close to the positive electrode or between the poles of a magnet, especially close to the south pole.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The viability and the fertilizing power of the pollen at first increased and then decreased as the duration of its treatment in a constant electric field was lengthened. In optimal conditions this fertilizing power was increased from twice to four times. The use of high voltage electric fields for the treatment of pollen has led to the modification of its bioelectrical properties and has made it possible to influence the fertilization process: the setting rate of fruit has been increased during hybridization of varieties of more distant forms, and the failure to cross distant species of fruiting plants has been overcome.* (1*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Seed-borne bacteria, fungi and insects can be destroyed without injuring the seeds, by application of high-frequency ES fields between capacitor plates. Pests are destroyed when a lethal degree of heat is developed within a few seconds. A longer exposure is required to cause decreased germination of seeds than is necessary to kill pests. *(19, 20)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]By this same method, it is possible to increase the power of germination of old seeds or seeds which are naturally difficult to germinate. Starch is increased, invert sugar is increased, and albumin is changed by such treatment. A greater percentage of treated seeds sprout sooner than untreated seeds. High-frequency ES fields also can be used either to inactivate or enhance enzymatic metabolism of fruits and vegetables, thus prolonging their stability, or hastening their ripening. In an ES field of 36 KV/m, the negative pole positioned above the seeds enhances their germination. The positive pole above the seeds inhibits germination. In the 1930s, V. Lebedev used very low power ultrashort waves to irradiate seeds, resulting in 20-45% accelerated plant growth. Similar results were obtained with potato tubers, and gladiolus bulbs were grown without cold pre-treatment.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The effects are thought to be caused by conduction currents or dipole antenna resonance. The lethal effect begins at about 10.4 meters wavelength (29 MHz) when the condensor plates are 2-3 cm apart. Other researchers have reported similar effects with the following parameters: Plates, 12 cm diam.; Current, 5.5 amps; Wavelength, 5.6 meters (50 MHz); Temperature, 30-40o C. The lethal effects depend on the wavelength and the voltage gradient of the field strength (the distance between the condensor plates). Increasing either the frequency or the field strength while other factors remain constant increases the speed of the effect on pests. An increase of either factor requires more current, yet at certain frequencies (around 3 MHz), much less current is required for effective results (about 4 KV per linear inch). The higher the frequency, the shorter the lethal time. The thickness of the seeds and their moisture content also changes a lethal dose. The temperature of the seeds and pests may rise up to 60o C. A similar method was developed to destroy termites in wood, using a 20 MHz signal for the purpose.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Experiments conducted by H. Kronig showed that after a week of development, seeds exposed to extremely low frequency (0.5-20 Hz) fields, wheat seeds grew an average of 23% greater length than non-electrified controls.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other experimenters have found that the high-frequency currents generated by a Tesla coil will protect plants from temperatures as low as 10o F, which destroyed unprotected plants. *(2*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1920, Thomas Curtis used a large, oil-immersed Tesla coil (10 KV/500 W) to supply high-tension current over a 200 sq ft plot planted with radishes and lettuce. The electrified crops were at least 50% larger than the normal crops.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Magnetism[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Plant breeder Alberto Pirovano published some 50 papers on inherited changes in plants which he induced by treatment with low frequency or constant magnetic fields.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Albert R. Davis received U.S. Patent #3,030,590 for his system of gardening with magnetism. Davis said:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"We found... that treating above ground seeds with the South Pole of a magnet [1,500-2,500 gauss] increases the germination and growth, and the leaves of these vegetables are larger.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"If you treat seeds [of]... beets, potatoes, carrots or turnips, you will produce a better result by using the North Pole of the magnet."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The magnetic influence also softens the surface tension of water, which then is more readily absorbed by the seeds and plants.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]U.J. Pittmaan conducted extensive field experiments with these results:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Earth's magnetism can effect the direction of root growth of some plants, and also the growth rate of some seedlings... The roots of some plants [winter and spring wheat, and wild oats] normally align themselves in a N-S plane approximately parallel to the horizontal face of Earth's magnetic field... Winter wheat seeded in rows running at right angles to the magnetic N often out-yield wheat seeded in other direction by 3-4 bushels/acre because the roots grow in a N-S direction and utilize nutrients in the inter-row areas more extensively.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Seeds of some varieties of wheat, barley, flax, and rye were found to germinate faster and grow more during their seedling stages when their long axes and embryo ends are pointed toward the N magnetic pole than when they are pointed in any other direction.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Many seeds germinate and grow about two times faster if they are exposed to the N pole of an artificial field before they are planted than they are not so treated ~ wheat seed in particular grows about 5 times as much in the first 48 hours as unexposed seed.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"In some species the enhanced growth rate persists through to maturity. Green snap beans thus mature more uniformly and yield more than those from untreated seed planted randomly.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The effects of magnetic treatment before germination appear to remain active within some seeds for at least 18 months after application. The magnetic intensity required to give maximum response appears to be between 0.5 and 100 Oersted when applied for 240 hours. For some unknown reason a greater growth response occurs if the seeds are subjected to magnetism for 48, 144, 240, or 336 hours than if exposed for intermediate periods. An exposure for 240 hours produces maximum responses in most seeds..." *(21)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Pittman discovered that the sexual determination of monoecious plants such as corn and cucumbers also is affected by the geomagnetic field:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"If the embryo radical of such plants is oriented toward the North, a greater number of female flowers is formed than in the case of seeds oriented toward the South. Since cucumber fruits are produced from the female flower, Northward orientation of the seed radicals will lead, of course, to greater yield per plant.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"In general, Northward orientation of the embryonic radical (particularly of corn) promotes masculinity. The response of seeds when oriented toward the geomagnetic poles depends on the left- or right-handedness of the seed and the sexual characteristics of the plant type. When oriented with the tip of the embryo radical towards the S geomagnetic pole, l-rotary seeds demonstrate higher rates of growth, respiration, and enzymatic activity, and up to 50% greater yields. D-rotary seeds respond with up to 50% enhanced growth rates and yields when their embryo tips are pointed at the N pole."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]When conifer seeds are grown with their embryo radicals oriented S, they germinate 4-5 days earlier than seeds oriented toward the N pole. Lunar phases also have a profound effect on the germination of conifers. They will sprout much faster when their embryo radicals are oriented S during a full moon, than they will if germinated during the new moon.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]If there is any doubt about the directivity or gender of seeds, positive results can be obtained in any case by treating seeds for 2 weeks in the magnetic null, the quiet region where the magnetic pull is balanced between N and S. This region is located by observing the patterns formed by iron powder scattered on a glass pane placed over the magnet.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Pittman also grew potatoes from excised, magnetically treated eyes. The field-grown crop yielded 17% more marketable tubers that weighed 38.5% more than those grown from untreated eyes! Pittman concluded:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Pre-germination magnetic treatment of the eye may have effected a change in the metabolic process in the bud that eventually promoted earlier and greater tuber initiation. Tubers initiated early would have had more time to develop size than those initiated later.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The exposure of seeds to magnetic fields also increases the percentage of germination of apricot and apple seeds, increases the yields of snap beans, accelerates the growth of legume and cereal seedlings, and the rate of tomato ripening."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]P.W. Ssawsotin reported that a low intensity (60 Oe) field may affect some biological processes as much as high intensity (1,600 Oe) magnets. Some of the effective "windows" are quite narrow. Strevoka, _et al_., found that a field strength of 60 Oe increased the growth rate of beans, cucumbers, lupines, maize and rye, but the rye was unaffected by a 100 Oe field. The greatest results were obtained at the temperatures which are optimal for the growth of each type of plant. *(22)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other Russian researchers found that wheat and barley seeds pre-magnetized (2,000 Oe) for 30 minutes with the major axis aligned with the magnetic flux will germinate much more vigorously than control seeds. Germination actually is retarded when seeds are aligned against the flux. Corn seeds respond differently according to their left (_l_-) or right (_d_-) orientation or symmetry (_s_) when treated by a constant magnetic field (7 kOe) for 15 minutes. _L_-seeds are most responsive, showing increased potassium and water uptake and free amino acids 24 hours after treatment. The effect on _l_-seeds is strongest when the water-swollen embryo is oriented towards the N magnetic pole. Lazarenko and Gorbatovskaya also reported other strange effects:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Even more curious results were yielded by experiments in which seeds were heated in a test tube left for 30 minutes in boiling water... Compared to the control seeds, the seeds heated (in the dry state described above) and exposed to the magnetic field exhibited greater sprouting activity..."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Other experiments have shown that treatment of soil with magnetized water and/or low-frequency current (0.5 or 5 A) activates soil potassium and phosphorus, thereby increasing their bioavailability. *(23, 24)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]A.V. Krylov also demonstrated magnetotropic phenomena in plants:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Germination of seeds in a constant magnetic field accelerated growth of the shoots and rootlets and development of the plant, while an increase in its positive sign promoted aging, disease and death. Polarity also plays a role in plant immunity. Seedlings with their rootlets turned toward the N pole were thickly infested by parasites and molds, and the resistance of these seedlings was obviously depressed. The appearance of seedlings facing the S pole (with all other conditions the same) was completely different."[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In a 1,500 Oe field, the largest number of germinating seeds was found after an exposure of 10-30 and 300 minutes. Other gains were found at 2,800 Oe. If the magnetic field is too intense, germination can be retarded. Strevoka reported a contrary finding: a non-homogenous 12,000 Oe field suppresses the germination of beans up to 40%.*(25)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]*DeLand's Frost Guard *~ [/SIZE][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The "Frost Guard Tower" developed by John DeLand in the 1940s used magnetism to replace obnoxious smudge pots. He obtained high yields from orange trees formerly considered to be too old to be productive. The DeLand system can protect one acre of trees from frost, but it is ineffective for small plants. George van Tassel gave this description of the device:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The DeLand Frost Guard Tower is about 32 feet high. It is composed of three 12-ft lengths of standard galvanized steel pipe. The lowest section is 2-inch pipe, set 3 ft deep in concrete. On top of this a 12-ft section of 1.5 inch pipe is screwed on by means of a reducer. Above this the top section of 12-foot pipe, 1-inch in diameter, is screwed on by means of a reducer. Resting horizontally atop each reducer and at the mast head is a 1-ft diameter disk of waterproof, 3/4-inch plywood. Near the outer diameter of each plywood disk or collar is drilled 7 holes. These holes are parallel to the center mast and are equally spaced around the diameter, 51-1/2 degrees apart.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"Beginning at the top of the mast, with an extension of 6 or 7 inches parallel to the ground, #10 gauge bare copper wires are run down through the concrete foundation's outer edge. From there they branch out, in 18-inch deep trenches, to a distance of not more than 144 ft from the mast's center. At this point, each wire is wrapped several times around an Alnico-V permanent magnet. The end of each wire is brought above ground and pointed back toward its corresponding other end on top of the tower. The magnet is given a coat of plastic to protect it from rust and to hold the windings in place.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The trenches and magnets are covered with earth. The 18-inch depth is to protect the wires from cultivation, they must remain uncut if the system is to function. One wire on the tower, and hence in the earth, must point toward magnetic North. The placing of this first magnet must be done very accurately, and the others should be accurately placed.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"The magnet sets are inclined toward the mast at 34 degrees to the surface of the ground. Pointing the buried bar magnets toward the North magnetic pole, but also setting them so they point or tilt toward the central mast gives a skew to the flux or flow of energy.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"This system has protected groves when temperatures have fallen to as low as 20o F. The system does not alter the air temperature in the grove. Rather, it seems to effect a condition in the plants themselves, so that lower temperatures will not induce freezing. Fruit laying on the ground will freeze, however." *(26-2*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Electrogenic Seed Treatment[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In the 1970s, Andrew Zaderej and Claude Corson formed Intertec, Inc., to develop and market their "Electrogenic Seed Treatment", based on Zaderej's US Patent 4,302,670. A variety of atmospheric conditions are known to benefit plant development; the Intertec system simulates these. The seeds are conditioned and rejuvenated, resulting in more rapid germination and increased yields.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Seeds are sprayed with a solution of minerals and enzymes which is implanted into the seed coat by electrophoresis; this accelerates chromosomatic activity. A second exposure to high voltage negative ions increases the implantation. Then the seeds are exposed to infrared radiation in order to reduce the hard-seed dormancy and increase the metabolism of ATP.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The next stage uses an electrostatic charge to give cathodic protection. This reduces the mortality rate of seeds by providing a source of electrons to buffer the reaction with free-radical nutrient ions. Seeds must be moist when treated with cathodic protection. Dry seeds may be damaged by this treatment, but damaged seeds can be repaired somewhat if they are moistened. Cathodic protection increases viability and germination up to 200%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The final stage of the Electrogenic process treats seeds with select radio frequencies which stress the memory of DNA molecules, charges the mitochondria, and intensifies other metabolic processes. This treatment increases the degree of water absorption, electrical conductivity, and oxygen uptake. The frequencies range from 800 KHz to 1.5 MHz with a field intensity of 3.2 W/sq cm.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The seeds need to be treated at or near where they are to be sown. For some unknown reason, the effects of Electrogenic treatment apparently do not travel well.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Sound[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The growth of plants can be stimulated by sound alone. The effect continues up to 50 KHz. Frequencies of 4-5 KHz are particularly effective for increasing germination, enzyme activity, and respiration.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Normally, the streaming movement of protoplasm in plant cells slows down in the early morning and evening, but this streaming can be accelerated by an audio frequency generator used for 30 minutes at a distance of about 5 feet from the plants. As a result, the amount and rate of growth increases. Plants should not be treated thus for more than 3 hours daily, or the plants are likely to die within a month or two, depending on the quality of the sound and its intensity. Very loud, high frequency sound causes cellular disruption and death. Some rock'n roll music also does so.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]A revolutionary process called "Sonic Bloom", invented by Dan Carlson, uses a 3 KHz tone (modulated to produce birdlike chirps and whistles) and a foliar spray (55 trace minerals, seaweed, gibberillin and amino acids) to produce "indeterminate growth in plants". His first success was with a Purple Passion house plant that normally grows only about 18 inches. Under the influence of Sonic Bloom, the plant eventually grew over 1,200 feet, and earned itself a place in the _Guinness Book of World Records_. *(29)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Growers using Sonic Bloom report dramatic increases in yield, better tasting vegetables and fruits, and more brilliant flowers. Cultivators can expect increased production and early maturity. Alfalfa sprouts will increase in weight by 1,200% within 3 days. The sprouts will have a much longer shelf life (2-3 weeks) than usual (3-4 days). Experiments with Sonic Bloom in Africa produced plants which survived extremely hot weather and flooding. Sonic Bloom also will produce fruit on first year trees. Apple farmers have reported triple-sized yields, 8-month shelf life, and a huge increase in nutrient values: 126% more potassium, 326% more chromium, 400% more iron, and 1,750% more zinc. Losses to diseases and pests have been reduced more than 80%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The possibilities are unlimited. For example, Carlson says:[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]"One of our greatest breakthroughs to make everyone understand how easy it is to feed large amounts of people, involved a sucker on a tomato. A sucker is normally a sterile branch which appears in between a side shoot and the main branch. Our tomato plants grow 2 inches a day so if we allow a sucker to grow for seven days, it's about 14 inches long. If we then cut it off, put it in the shade and spray it once a day with a 1/4 ounce per gallon solution of Sonic Bloom, in 10-14 days it becomes fully rooted and starts to grow 2 inches per day. Fifty-five days later, it is 7-9 feet tall. Now, normal production on tomatoes is 90 days. We're doing this in less than 55, plus we're producing at least twice as much fruit in almost half the time.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Water is added to the concentrated Sonic Bloom formula. The cassette (containing a 3 KHz signal and nature sounds) is played at high volume with high treble and medium bass for 10 minutes before spraying the plants. The plants are then sprayed while the cassette is playing, and the sound is continued for another 20 minutes after spraying. Both sides of the leaves should be saturated. Treatment is best performed early in the morning (before 9 am), preferably in foggy weather. On cold mornings, spraying should be delayed until late afternoon. Do not spray plants when the temperature falls below 50o F. The formula also can be administered in the regular weather supply, by drip-feeding, hydroponics, etc.. The nutrient solution should be applied once a month for the first month, then twice weekly thereafter. Seeds should be soaked in dilute nutrient solution for 8 hours or overnight while the sound tape is played continuously on a cassette deck with auto-reverse capability. Plant the seeds immediately. The tape ought to be played daily for at least 30 minutes during daylight hours.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Monochrome & Pulsed Light[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Plants respond to light with a complex variety of reactions that are affected by the duration (photoperiod), intensity, and wavelength of the light. During the 19th century, Edward Babbitt and others reported that the germination of seeds increases by 50% under the influence of blue light (provided by blue glass filters). Plant vitality is increased, growth is accelerated, stem and leaf development are improved, and yields are increased.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]In 1861, General A.J. Pleasanton constructed a 2,200 sq ft greenhouse in which every eighth pane was blue. Pleasanton obtained phenomenal results in terms of increased yields, improved flavor, etc, and he received US Patent # 119,242 for "Improvements in Accelerating the Growth of Plants and Animals." He recommended a ratio of white 8:1 blue light for optimal plant growth, and a ration of 1:1 for best animal development. Blue light stimulates the directional response of plants to light. Plants' pores open more widely in the presence of blue light (use it with Sonic Bloom). Evaporation and photosynthesis are intensified and chlorophyll production is accelerated. However, some cells may rupture, and mitosis may be inhibited.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]The He-Ne laser (632.8 nm) can influence the phytochrome-controlled germination, growth and development of plants from a distance of more than a quarter-mile. The maximum effect is obtained by only 1 or 2 minutes of exposure to reflected laser light. More than 10 minutes of irradiation will inhibit the phytochrome response. In some cases, successive nightly irradiations of low intensity have a significantly greater effect than a single exposure of greater length or intensity. The response can be reversed by alternating exposure to laser and infrared light. *(30-32)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]G. Krustev, _et al_., investigated the effect of laser irradiation on hemp production, and determined that laser treatment improved the sowing qualities of the seeds, shortened the phases of plant development, produced more vigorous plants, and increased the yields of both stems and seeds to a considerable extent. The researchers used a He-Ne laser for 15 and 30 minutes, and a nitrogen laser with 225 and 450 impulses. *(33)*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Red light can be used to increase the growth of some plants (beans, etc.) up to ten times the normal rate by stimulating phytochrome activity. Red light at 660 nm stimulates growth, development, flowering, and fruiting. When red light at 700 nm is available with 650 nm red light, photosynthetic activity is considerably greater than with either single frequency. Blue light at 420 nm enhances the effect of 650 nm red light. Photosynthesis occurs at approximately 440 nm.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Photosynthesis can be increased up to 400% by means of intermittent light. The researchers used a rotating disk with a cut-out section to chop the light from a lamp. They found that 75% of the light from a given source could be blocked without decreasing the rate of photosynthesis. The improved yields produced by intermittent light depends on the frequency of the flashing. A frequency of 4 flashes/minute resulted in 100% increased yields. The amount of work done by the light can be increased by shortening both the light and dark periods. For example, yields can be increased 100% by using 133 flashes/second. Emerson and Williams improved the yield (compared to continuous light) by 400% by using only 50 flashes/second. The light flashes must be much shorter than the dark period. The minimum dark period is about 0.03 at 25o C. The light reaction begins with about 0.001 second/flash, and it depends on the concentration of carbon dioxide.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]A. Shakhov, _et al_., developed several methods of applying Concentrated Pulsed Sunlight (CPSL) to stimulate the photoenergetic activity of seeds and plants. The flashes of CPSL last from 0.2 to 1 second and produce significant effects on physiological processes and increase plant productivity. The CPSL effect is not caused by the thermal action of concentrated light, but by endowing plants with a "photoenergy reserve" that increases yields of vegetable crops by 20-30%, and grain crops by 5-10%.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Arrays of aluminum and glass dishes are used to concentrate sunlight up to 100 times. The apparatus is shaken lightly by various means to pulse the irradiation as it is directed on seeds or plants. In one such device, a large semi-conical aluminum reflector is rotated by a motor at 100-130 rpm. The seeds arrange themselves in a single layer on the wall of the pan and receive intermittent irradiation as they pass through a fixed focal spot on the inside wall. Artificial lighting (70,000 lux) pulsed 120 flashes/min. was found to produce effects even though the light energy was much lower than that of CPSL. With duckweed, maximum growth was obtained with a pulse period of 0.004 second.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Another system uses tinted mirrors to produce single colors. S.A. Stanko irradiated soy plants with pulsed red light for 30 min/day for a week, resulting in a 8% increase in the protein content of the beans.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Thomas G. Hieronymous discovered that a plant can be grown in complete darkness indoors if it is connected by an insulated wire to a large metal surface that is exposed to sunlight. The plant must be at least 6 feet above ground and insulated to generate a voltage potential or antenna effect. The optimal size of the metal sheet must be determined by experiment so as to avoid sunburn (too large) or yellowing (too small). Plants cultivated in this manner will develop normally, while control plants will be stunted.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+0]Dr. Wilhelm Reich (of Orgone fame) also found that plants could be grown without light if they were grown with magnetite that had been exposed to sunlight. The magnetite absorbs and reradiates solar energies that are utilized by plants.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## billy4479 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Justin CHRISTOFLEAU*​ 


*ElectroCulture*​ 








*[ Thanks to Michael Sipos for retrieving & sharing this information ]*

*ElectroCulture*​ 
*by*​ 
*Justin Christofleau*​ 
*[ PDF -- 20 MB ]*​ 




 





 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 





*Patents*​ 


*Electromagnetic Fertilisator*
*FR 829789*​ 





​ 

For soon 20 years when electroculture is extended from the laboratory to enter the practice, the results obtained each year since this epoch, have shown the triumphal running of this large progress.

The purpose of the apparatus represented here is a larger power of collecting of the electromagnetic forces of the nature, so that used with the fertilization of the ground, the results obtained in electroculture are further increased.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was given as example in the annexed drawings which show: . 1, a view in end of the apparatus South side; . 2, a view in elevation; . 3, a plan view.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always. The apparatus is consisted a cast iron A part, in the shape of elongated, supporting magnet on its walls a certain number of fins C. It is finished Sud side in the shape of tip B, this to facilitate the collecting of the terrestrial magnetism moving the South one with the North one always. The fins come from cast iron with the body of the apparatus. At the base of the apparatus, between the 2 poles of part A in form of magnet, pass a metal ranging D, maintained at an equal distance from the 2 poles of the magnet, by an insulating part E, held by small bars I coming of cast iron with the body of the apparatus. - This metal ranging follows the apparatus in all its length and is bent; to pass in an opening G, spared in the flange of the apparatus where it is bolted.

The operation of the apparatus is the following one: The apparatus is hidden in the earth with one depth such as it cannot be reached more by the passage of the ploughing implements. It is rigorously directed magnetic SudNord, the tip B with South, in order to collect the magnetic currents which move the South one to the North one. As soon covered with earth, the negative electricity whose sphere is loaded precipitates on the apparatus. The fins C are used then as antennas to attract the electricity of the earth to mass A and as the experiment showed that the larger the contact of the apparatus with the earth was, larger was its capacity of collecting, the fins are thus surfaces intended to increase the contact of the apparatus with the earth.

They play also another role. When a soft iron bar is placed in the direction of the needle of the compass, it is as soon traversed by a current. All the fins being on the apparatus are thus traversed by this current which comes to already join the body of the loaded apparatus of the negative electricity of the ground. Mass A thus becomes a formidable loaded magnet of negative electricity of the earth. When the apparatus is in place, the two poles into low, one of the fins is placed on the top of the apparatus aiming at the vertical currents of the atmosphere which are attracted by induction with the formed mass by the apparatus. The purpose of the fins which are in the East and the West of the apparatus are collecting of the earth currents. So that the circuit is not closed between the 2 poles of the apparatus, a metal ranging D, pass between these 2 poles, maintained by an insulating part E, collects of it the energy and brings it to the head of the apparatus Nord side, where it taken and is bolted in an opening G, in such way that all the negative of earth and positive energy of the atmosphere, being able to be collected by the apparatus, arrives at the end of the stem D from where it escapes from the apparatus by a driver H which will distribute it in the cultivated basement.
The forms, dimensions and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus susdécrit, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


*CH172269*
*Apparatus of electroculture*​ 







​ 

Present invention relates to an appa reil of electroculture entirely subterranean, the purpose of which is collecting the currents élec cudgels of the ground and a small amount of électri quoted static.

[Sorts the shape of execution of the object of in vention was represented, as example, in the annexed drawings which show: . 1 one transfers in elevation of the apparatus, . 2 naked view out of longitudinal cut, . 3 a view cry plane, . #l. a view cry crosses following X there of . 1, . U a view cry plane of the apparatus in operating position under the earth with fate network (the son distributors.

The body of the apparatus is formed by a mass of magnetic metal A in the iron shape with< B> U,< /B> finished south side by a tip B intended for the collecting of the currents diri giant of south for north magnetic.

In order to collect the earth currents moving in general East-West and sometimes West-east, a magnetic metal plate C supporting on each side of the frayed teeth, is attached on the top of the apparatus, such way that all the currents of the earth will be easily collected by the teeth of this plate. The plate is also finished south side by a very frayed tail, intended with, to increase the capacity of collecting of the similar ap of the currents moving the south one with north magnetic.

The apparatus door on the top a series of frayed D, attached tips in the mass. North side, the apparatus ends in a way of nose E supporting a small opening intended to receive a bolt F to fix at the apparatus the wire network distributors G of the forces electrical collected.

In order to give a perfect contact between conducting wire forming the network, of the clamping pieces H in two parts in me tal magnetic; are clamped highly using bolts by imprisoning wire in suitable grooves. The wire constituting the subterranean network are placed, as well as the apparatus, in the direction of the needle of the compass.


*FR764497*
*New apparatus of electroculture*​ 





​ 

After exposed electricity of the nature, and especially since the biologists showed us that the ground was something of living, of many seekers thought of increasing the microbial life of the ground, while attracting, on the part where one wished to increase the vegetation, the electricity of the nature, source of life of all that lives on the earth, knowing that where the electricity would be attracted and concentrated, there would be more life, consequently an increase of the vegetation and also an increase of the biological qualities of this vegetation.

To arrive at this purpose. one built amount of slight apparatuses which had, to collect the electricity, to be placed on a mast raised with a certain height above the ground. But the presence of these masts in the cultivated earths, obstructed the ploughings considerably; in the pastures, they were inverted by cattle; and near the dwellings they harmed aesthetic of the properties. Moreover, the apparatuses raised in space, while bringing to the ground a large static quantity of electricity, increased it is true in considerable proportions the quality of the products and also the amount of the crops, but daN, S certain cases, for example for cereals the static electricity increasing the development of vegetal especially, it arrived that those, because of their size were subjects with pours.

The purpose of the present invention, concerning an apparatus entirely subterranean, is curing especially this disadvantage by removing the expensive and disgracieux masts initially, and into decreasing the collecting of the static electricity of the air, to take a larger amount of the currents of the earth concurrent to the increase of the crops in amount and quality, but not in the gigantic face; consequently removing by there the causes of pours. In a word, the purpose of the apparatus is increasing the crops as well in amount as in quality, but by a method which approaches more the nature, that when one will only seek the electricity with a certain height above the ground.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented, as example, in the annexed drawings which show: . 1, a view in elevation of the apparatus; . 2, a view out of longitudinal cut; . 3, a plan view; . 4, a view out of cut following X there; . 5, a plan view of the apparatus in function under the earth with its wire distributors network.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always.

The body of the apparatus is formed by a mass of magnetic metal A in the iron shape with U, finished with dimensions south by a tip B intended for the magnetic collecting of the currents moving south-north. The shape out of U is intended to reinforce these currents crossing the apparatus.

In order to collect the earth currents moving in general East-West and sometimes west-east, a magnetic metal plate C supporting on each side of the frayed teeth, is attached on the top of the apparatus, such way that all the currents of the earth attracted with the apparatus by its mass, will be easily collected by the teeth of this plate. The plate is also finished, south side, by a very frayed tail intended to increase the capacity of collecting of apparatus of the currents moving south-north magnetic.

The apparatus door on the top a series of frayed tips D attached in the mass, intended to collect by induction through the layer of earth which covers them, a small amount of positive electricity of the atmosphere.
North side, the apparatus ends in a way of nose E supporting a small opening intended to receive a bolt F to fix at the apparatus the wire network distributors G of the electrical forces collected.

In order to give a perfect contact between conducting wire forming the network, a double small part H in magnetic metal is clamped highly, using a bolt, one against the other, imprisoning the end of wire in a suitable groove.

The wire constituting the subterranean network being placed as well as the apparatus, in the direction of the needle of the compass, are traversed by the terrestrial magnetism, under the terms of the quite known phenomenon, that if one place a bar of soft iron in the direction of the needle of the compass, this bar is immediately traversed by the magnetic current moving south-north and àcquiert immediately two poles.
This network thus made up would be already capable to retain with the passage a large amount of the negative earth currents moving East-West and sometimes ouestest, very favourable with the vegetation, but as it will receive the small amount of positive electricity collected by induction by the apparatus and thrust in the network by the terrestrial magnetism, the positive electricity which will be thus distributed in the network will attract there more and will retain there a large part of the earth currents; what will have as consequence that the earth part where this network will function, will have accumulated the arable layer on a formed magnetic field by the negative electricity of the ground and the positive electricity of the atmosphere, there by the apparatus and the network.

In addition, in the vegetal ones which will be on this terrane and which is used already usually as drivers between the positive electricity of the atmosphere and that negative of the earth, to and from of these two electricities will be increased in considerable proportions and vitality will be increased in the proportions where this exchange of the two electricities already making will be increased live all that lives on the earth. In a word, the subterranean apparatus and its network, support and increase the play of the electrical forces of the nature chairing already the life of vegetal not subjected to the action of the apparatuses.

Moreover, as the electricity of the nature is the source of life of all that lives on the earth; the concentration of the natural electricity in the cultivated basement will develop to with it the microbial life absolutely necessary with the life of vegetal and their good health.

The forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus know-described, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


*FR684117*
*Protective electromagnet for young plants*​ 







​ 

The present invention has as an object an apparatus intended to protect the young plants against the slugs and snails which devour them. Moreover, this apparatus forming frame, makes it possible if it is wished, to sow earth seeds full and to obtain a larger speed of germination than in the ordinary frames and to avoid being obliged to replant the plant which, thus, shoot where it raised. This apparatus allows moreover a faster growth of the plant.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented as example in the annexed drawings which show: . 1 a view out of cut of following apparatus AB. . a plan view of the apparatus. In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always.

This apparatus is composed of a small circular reservoir C intended to receive water, with an hole at the center D reserved for the site of the plant, either that it there or transplanted into outgoing of the frame, or that one sows called seed there to give this plant. In this last case the seeds are put in the earth at the center of the opening D which is covered by a small tile with glass pane E the purpose of which is forming frame and to accelerate the germination of seeds and the growth of the young plant. When the plant arrives at the tile of glass pane, this one is removed and of water is put continuously in the throat of the reservoir C which will be sufficiently large so that slugs or snails cannot pass to reach the plant and often to devour it like that product by wet times.

Moreover as the apparatus is in magnetic metal and than it rests on the earth, it takes care rapidly of negative electricity of the earth, at the same time as it attracts with him the electromagnetic waves and other positive currents of the atmosphere. The plant is surrounded at its base of a formed magnetic field by the currents which circulate in the metal forming the basin which surrounds it and active its power of vegetation, its richness in nutrient qualities and also its maturity.

It is clearly understood that forms, dimensions, details, and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus, can vary without changing the object of the invention.


*CH118648*
*Apparatus to collect atmospheric electricity*​ 





​ 

The drawing represents, as example, the shape of execution of the apparatus, by the EM - ploi of which inventor A. obtained D sultats of electroculture interesting.

1 of it is a view in elevation, 2 a plan view.

The apparatus represented comprise a canister intended for, being attached with top of a post, with height wanted in the atmos phère. This box door a tail B in me tal magnetic, directed towards the South one. It present moreover a housing in which is placed base of a stem I' in metal of which the axis vertical and around the end périeure is known of which are laid out a beam of metallic antennas flexible L of which which ques-ones only are represented.

On two lateral faces .de la box are laid out of the steel plates magnetized. antennas collect the electricity of the ambient air and those coming from the induction of the clouds, under the terms of the capacity of the tips.

These same the purpose of antennas L are moreover producing electricity (of rubs lies) in vibrating under the effect of a slow wind vio.

The top of box A is consisted one zinc basin in the hollow .de laquelle one is attached a copper plate


*FR552892*
*Conducting Shoe*​ 

The purpose of the present invention is a considerable improvement in the current design and the construction industry of the shoe.

Since a large number of years, many scientists, belonging a little in all the countries of-world, showed that the man and the plant were subjected to the same laws of the nature, that one and the other had requirement to develop in a normal way, to be in contact with the forces of the nature and especially with the earth.

The plant living out of pot and apartment, insulated of the earth, needs to develop in an addition of food to cure the deprivation of the telluric electricity and of that the flowing ambient air through its branches when it is in full earth.

It is the same for the human beings, of the men deprived of garments and going naked feet, setting on the earth, constantly in contact with the forces of the nature, develop normally and acquire a large force with an insignificant food; whereas the people covering garments and locking up their feet in shoes which isolate them from the ground, need, to maintain their vitality, of a food much more abundant and much richer to compensate for the forces of the nature from which they are insulated by their garments and especially by their shoes. As the potted plant they are private telluric electricity, of that of the ambient air, which cannot circulate through their body.

To prevent that the shoe in which the foot is locked up, isolates the human body from the earth, it is necessary to make cross the shoe by one or more small metal ranging, good conducting of the electricity, resting of an end on the earth and other end in contact with the foot locked up in the shoe.

The shape of execution of the object of. the invention is given here, as example only, in the annexed drawing which watch: . 1, a view out of cut of a bead of shoe provided with one with these stems; . 2, a plan view of this bead.

A bead of shoe A is crossed in all its height by a metallic screw B with wide head of resting foot on this screw will be put by it in contact with the earth, thus allowing the passage, the exchange and the combination, through the human body, of the telluric and atmospheric electricities. ! It residue of course that the number of these stems; is not limited, that they can be placed at one, unspecified place of the sour chaus- which enables them to touch of an end to the earth and other end the foot, and that the forms, dimensions, details and metals employed, can vary without changing the object of the invention.


*FR628803*
*Electromagnetic bell*​ 

*




*​ 
Until present, to increase the growth rate of the plants and their maturity, one covered them with a bell out of glass or a glazed frame, having for purpose letting penetrate in the Inner one of the bell or the frame, the light and the rays of the sun, and, by withdrawing them from the abrupt variations of the outer temperature, preserve around them the atmosphere of determined heat by the radiation of the earth under the green surfaces neck, and the rays of the sun passing through the glass and heating the ambient air under the bells or frame.

It is obvious that the culture of the plants under glass can increase the growth rate and the maturity, for the explained reasons higher, but with the detriment of the quality of the vegetal products, because these principles are in obvious contradiction with the laws of the nature. All the vegetal ones whatever they are, have sheets eL branches, all provided of serrations around the sheets, or small barbs, which are as many small sensors intended to receive on these antennas of which A provided nature, the forces of electrical origin to the latent state in the atmosphere. Gold the plants cultivated under glass, are completely insulated these various electrical forces to which from the laws of the nature quote are called to ask life, like-all what lives on the earth, thus that show it multiple small the year tend natural they are provided. In locking up the plants under bells or frames glass panes, these plants are, by the glass, insulated of the electrical forces of the nature, it who night enormously with the speed rise nelle of the sap in the vegetal ones and with their richness in nutrient qualities.

The purpose of the present invention is bringing inside the bells, frame and mssme greenhouses, electricity of the ambient air and it my terrestrial gnetism.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented, as exeraple, in the annexed drawings which show:

1, a view out of cut of the apparatus has, a view one crosses of a simplified apparatus.

This apparatus is composed of a bell in pierced glass A of two holes B to his part known prioress, intend to let pass two wire metallic of different nature, for example an iron wire galvanized D and a copper C wire.

The iron wire galvanized D is, bent with its upper part, in such way that it pre a tip feels towards the south one, in order to collect the terrestrial magnetism moving the south one with the north one. The copper C wire is finished in tip and is directed towards the sky, in order to collect by this tip, the static electricity of the ambient air.

These two wire are had together with a certain distance of their upper end, by some towers of rolling up and a spot weld F, cross the bell by the holes B, and come to be inserted in the earth E under the bell, each one has an opposite base; the iron wire galvanized D at the south base of the bell, the copper G wire at the magnetic north base.

As these wire are different metals, depressed in the earth they form a stack whose circuit is closed by the moisture of the earth, and as the two pals are depressed in the earth at the Intérieure base of the bell, one with south, 1 ' other with north, the circuit closing themselves by the moisture of the earth, bathes its ellluves constantly the roots of the called plants G has to grow at the center of the bell. To the product of this small formed stack by the two different metals, still comes to join the terrestrial magnetism collected by the tensioned tip D towards the south one, the static electricity of the ambient air collected by the tip eflilée of the copper C fìl tensioned towards the sky.

Gold it is shown today that the élec- static tricity of the atmosphere gives to the plants a faster growth, a végé- more abundant tation, and the terrestrial magnetism brings an addition of richness to them which appears by an increase of the frue- - tification and an increase out of alcohol and sugar and other nutrient qualities revealed each time one makes the analysis of it.

One can to still bring under the bell the electrical forces of the atmosphere, to be useful itself of only one wire H finished by two branches; one I turned towards the south one to collect the terrestrial magnetism, and the other J towards the sky to collect the static electricity of the ambient air, and enfoneant other end in the earth E under the bell, fiv. 9.

This Mrs. apparatus appli (read also à= any covered surface out of glass, or transparent material being able tre bushing by the lutnière or the rays of the sun, such as frame, greenhouses, etc

One can still use the apparatus GD, and the apparatus H, single, for the earth plants full.

The forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for the construction of the know-described apparatuses, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention, of Mrs. that the number of the drivers employed which were given here only as example.

SUMMARY.

The possibility bring to the plants pushing under bells or frame, electrical forces of the atmosphere of which they are insulated by the glass or another transparent material of which one is used for oneself usually to cover them,

Maybe by employing two formed stems of two different metals, one finished in tip directed towards the sky to collect the static électri- quoted of the ambient air, the other finished in tensioned tip towards the south one to collect the terrestrial magnetism moving the south one with the north one. These two stems joined together then together close to their upper end, cross the bell by two spared holes to this etfet and. are depressed in the earth under the bell, in such way that the circuit is closed by the earth and forms stack, and that the roots of the plants are taken in this circuit;

Or by means of a metal ranging supporting two branches, one directed towards the sky, different I' towards the south one, and crossing the glazed surface, bells, frame, greenhouses, etc to be inserted then in the earth and to bring to the plants the electrical forces of the atmo- sphere of which they are insulated by the glass or another transparent material of which one himself-is useful usually to cover them.


*FR630219*
*Electromagnetic incubator*​ 

Since a large number of years the phy- sicians of all the countries recognized that it was enough to place a soft iron bank in the direction of the needle of the compass, so that immediately this bar is bushing by the magnetic currents moving the south one with the north one always. II has be also proven by scientists belonging with all country of world, that Félectricité natural, not only played a considerable role in the vegetation, but still that this élee- tricity has the latent state in the atmosphere, and especially the terrestrial magnetism, were the source of life of all that saw on the earth, that it is for the plants, the human ones or the animals. It is absolutely die shown today, in a precise way, that a magnetic field created by a series of soft iron bars placed in the direction of the needle of the compass, put around any tre living, increases its vitality in considerable proportions.

The purpose of the present invention is thus showing the application of this principle with the pondoirs and incubators.

The shape of execution of the object of the inven- tion was represented as example in the annexed drawings which show:

Fig.i, one. view out of cut of an incubator;

. 2, a view in elevation of the closed incubator;

. 3, a view in elevation of the open incubator.

The incubator is composed of a bolte A, provided on all its inner surface, of small soft iron bars B. In this boot are put eggs A to brood, and when the chicken or any other poultry, is coated on its eggs, one flap the cover C which is him also provided with small soft iron bars B, so that the chicken is entirely surrounded by soft iron bars, of which one their ends, finished in tip, is turned side of the south one, and the other on the side of north magnetic. Being given the orientation of the bars with which is provided the box to brood on all its inner surface, the chicken which broods thus finds entirely surrounded by these bars which, because of their orientation create around it a magnetic field which wraps it entirely, read a vitality gives which enables him to achieve until the end and almost without tiredness its task. The eggs which are also bathed by this magnetic field, make it possible future chicks to acquire Mrs. before their rise, a vitality much larger than that which they can obtain in any case where the chickens brood in an unspecified nest.

The cover C east constitutes by a series of soft iron bars B go up on a frame. While the chicken broods and especially pendent the night, the cover C is undercrust on box A, and the movable wall D is raised, so that the boot is quite closed (. 2), so that the destructive rats and other animals cannot go to importune chicken, and same with the requirement destroying the eggs which it broods.

When the chicken owes tre released pendent the day so that it can leave for Ali menter, the cover C is raised and the lowered wall D (. 3). It is of Mrs. when the small chicks are hatched. The wall D is lowered so that they can leave limps and to walk. The chicken and the chicks having returned again, the wall D is closed again, as well as the cover C.

The explanation above watch the utility of this box for the incubators, but being given the advantages which one has has to make live the animals in the middle of a magnetic field, a series of boots A can tre placed the ones beside the others, and by removing the cover C, they will constitute a series of pondoirs of which the number is limited only by the requirements of the hen house.

These principles can tre appli- also qués with the artificial incubators.

The forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus susdécrit, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


*FR812689*
*Thermo-electro-magnetic stack*​ 







​ 

Since exposed electricity of the nature, the man ingénié himself to domesticate it with his profit. The experiments made by the scientists of all the countries of the world showed, as the years were passed, that this invisible force whose they could measure the effectiveness, was the source of life of all that lives on the earth. Also many were the tests of collecting of this fluid mysterious to increase it around the living organisms, in order to increase their vitality by it, with variable successes according to the scientific value of the used apparatuses. The purpose of the present invention is to join together in the same apparatus a thermoelectric stack, using for its operation the changes of temperature, and a sensor amplifier of the electromagnetic forces of the nature in order to increase the vitality of any living organism which one can place at the center of the apparatus.
The shape of execution of the object of the invention was given as example in the annexed drawings which show.

. I, a general view of this apparatus. . 2, a view of the apparatus in the shape of nonclosed, ready circle to receive at the center, the living organisms which one wishes to increase vitality.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always.

This apparatus is composed of a tube A, formed by a steel wire rolled up in spiral.

Inside the formed tube by these turns, is past a copper B wire, insulated over all its length, only stripped with the two ends in order to be in contact with each of the two ends of steel tube A where it is attached, thus forming a closed circuit. In this steel tube A is also locked up a wire of soft iron C, also insulated over all its length, except at the two ends.

The operation of the apparatus is the following one:

The electricity of the atmosphere is attracted by the whole of the apparatus which forms magnetic mass and its power is increased by its passage in the steel A wire rolled up in spiral, which becomes for this cause a sensor and an amplifier of the electromagnetic forces, atmospheric electricity.

As it spiral in steel A wire is connected at the two ends with the copper B fil', thus forming a closed circuit composed of two different metals, each time for an unspecified cause a change of temperature reaches the apparatus, this closed circuit, heated unequally, will become a small thermoelectric stack; In addition, the passage of these different electricity in the turns of the steel wire, magnetizes it and its two ends being very brought closer to the two ends of the soft iron wire C being inside the apparatus, it forms by induction a second closed circuit traversed constantly by the electromagnetic forces of the atmosphere. The apparatus being flexible, if one forms of it a nonclosed circle around the body of a man or an animal, the heat of this living organism makes increase the temperature in the apparatus. But as the nature of the metals forming this circuit is of different composition, the temperature increases more quickly in one of the metals than in the other and the apparatus becomes a thermoelectric stack. If this circle surrounds the foot of a shaft or a plant in full air, this stack will function each time the temperature of the ambient air changes. The apparatus is thus a double power source being able to be used to increase the vitality of the living organisms that one place in his magnetic field. One of these forces formed by the collecting of the waves electromagnetic and amplified by their passage through the turns of the apparatus, the other produced by the acting change of temperature on a formed closed circuit by two metals of different composition.

The forms, dimensions, details and metals employed in the composition of the apparatus, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


*FR804141*
*Electromagnetic lighting apparatus*​ 

Since long years of many scientists noticed the role .bienfaisant of the electricity of the nature on the life of the plants and same on all as there is the living one on the earth.

The workings .de these many scientists, studied, condensed, bringing .des irrefutable proofs of the increase of the life everywhere where the electricity of the nature was increased, have given rise with electroculture, i.e. with the culture of the plants by means of the natural electricity collected by apparatuses special and drained in the .cultivé basement where one wants to obtain an addition of vegetation.

There is today in all the countries of the making world of the experimenters, of improved results according to the quality of the apparatuses of which they make use for collecting of the natural electricity and its mode of distribution in the cultivated basement.

But whatever the mode of collecting that the experimenters employ, it is a point on which they all arrive at the same purpose, i.e. if a living organism is placed in a magnetic field created by the single electrical forces of the nature, collected, drained, increased on the point where one wants to increase the life, the life increases on this point in the same proportions where the natural quantity of electricity there was amplified.

All these workings which last since exposed electricity and which had thousands of experimenters, at the head of which the largest names of science are placed, show by the results obtained on all the living organisms, that the electricity of the nature is the source .de life of all that lives on the earth.

The human ones are thus also tributary of these forces. But as they cannot remain day and night outside in contact with the electromagnetic forces of the nature and than they are private partly when they are locked up in their residence, one can cure this disadvantage by bringing an addition of natural electricity in their dwelling.

The purpose of the present invention is thus:

a pickup apparatus of the natural electricity and the diffusing one in the human dwelling.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented as example in the annexed drawings which show: . 

1, a view of face of the apparatus;

2, a view out of cut.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same ones by ties always.

The apparatus is composed of a metallic circle nonclosed A, magnetized by means of the negative electricity of the earth. On this circle a reflector B is attached, with the bottom of which a light hearth 0 is laid out. The whole is attached using bolts or of rivets D, on a tray E, pierced, of an opening F, allowing in the light of being spread in the part. This tray E is maintained upright by a foot G. The operation of the apparatus is the following one: metallic circle A being as a preliminary loaded of negative electricity of the earth, constantly attracts with him a larger positive quantity of electricity of the atmosphere. The space contained in the inner one of the circle thus becomes a magnetic field created by the natural electricity which the light rays must cross before being spread outside the apparatus. These light rays while crossing the magnetic field take care themselves of natural electricity which they transfer onto all. the space reached by their radiation. As the electricity of the nature is the source of life of all that lives on the earth, any living arganism reached by these light rays which bring an addition of electricity to him, sees increasing its vitality in considerable proportions. This apparatus can also extend to. stables, hen houses, rabbit burrow, etc, and in the greenhouses to increase the vitality of the plants and their maturity.

Forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for: construction of the apparatus susdécrit which can adapt to all the modes of illumination, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


----------



## billy4479 (Nov 10, 2011)

*



Justin CHRISTOFLEAU
​

ElectroCulture
​

​



[ Thanks to Michael Sipos for retrieving & sharing this information ]

ElectroCulture

by

Justin Christofleau

[ PDF -- 20 MB ]































































Patents
​

Electromagnetic Fertilisator
FR 829789







​
For soon 20 years when electroculture is extended from the laboratory to enter the practice, the results obtained each year since this epoch, have shown the triumphal running of this large progress.

The purpose of the apparatus represented here is a larger power of collecting of the electromagnetic forces of the nature, so that used with the fertilization of the ground, the results obtained in electroculture are further increased.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was given as example in the annexed drawings which show: . 1, a view in end of the apparatus South side; . 2, a view in elevation; . 3, a plan view.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always. The apparatus is consisted a cast iron A part, in the shape of elongated, supporting magnet on its walls a certain number of fins C. It is finished Sud side in the shape of tip B, this to facilitate the collecting of the terrestrial magnetism moving the South one with the North one always. The fins come from cast iron with the body of the apparatus. At the base of the apparatus, between the 2 poles of part A in form of magnet, pass a metal ranging D, maintained at an equal distance from the 2 poles of the magnet, by an insulating part E, held by small bars I coming of cast iron with the body of the apparatus. - This metal ranging follows the apparatus in all its length and is bent; to pass in an opening G, spared in the flange of the apparatus where it is bolted.

The operation of the apparatus is the following one: The apparatus is hidden in the earth with one depth such as it cannot be reached more by the passage of the ploughing implements. It is rigorously directed magnetic SudNord, the tip B with South, in order to collect the magnetic currents which move the South one to the North one. As soon covered with earth, the negative electricity whose sphere is loaded precipitates on the apparatus. The fins C are used then as antennas to attract the electricity of the earth to mass A and as the experiment showed that the larger the contact of the apparatus with the earth was, larger was its capacity of collecting, the fins are thus surfaces intended to increase the contact of the apparatus with the earth.

They play also another role. When a soft iron bar is placed in the direction of the needle of the compass, it is as soon traversed by a current. All the fins being on the apparatus are thus traversed by this current which comes to already join the body of the loaded apparatus of the negative electricity of the ground. Mass A thus becomes a formidable loaded magnet of negative electricity of the earth. When the apparatus is in place, the two poles into low, one of the fins is placed on the top of the apparatus aiming at the vertical currents of the atmosphere which are attracted by induction with the formed mass by the apparatus. The purpose of the fins which are in the East and the West of the apparatus are collecting of the earth currents. So that the circuit is not closed between the 2 poles of the apparatus, a metal ranging D, pass between these 2 poles, maintained by an insulating part E, collects of it the energy and brings it to the head of the apparatus Nord side, where it taken and is bolted in an opening G, in such way that all the negative of earth and positive energy of the atmosphere, being able to be collected by the apparatus, arrives at the end of the stem D from where it escapes from the apparatus by a driver H which will distribute it in the cultivated basement.
The forms, dimensions and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus susdécrit, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


CH172269
Apparatus of electroculture










​Present invention relates to an appa reil of electroculture entirely subterranean, the purpose of which is collecting the currents élec cudgels of the ground and a small amount of électri quoted static.

[Sorts the shape of execution of the object of in vention was represented, as example, in the annexed drawings which show: . 1 one transfers in elevation of the apparatus, . 2 naked view out of longitudinal cut, . 3 a view cry plane, . #l. a view cry crosses following X there of . 1, . U a view cry plane of the apparatus in operating position under the earth with fate network (the son distributors.

The body of the apparatus is formed by a mass of magnetic metal A in the iron shape with< B> U,< /B> finished south side by a tip B intended for the collecting of the currents diri giant of south for north magnetic.

In order to collect the earth currents moving in general East-West and sometimes West-east, a magnetic metal plate C supporting on each side of the frayed teeth, is attached on the top of the apparatus, such way that all the currents of the earth will be easily collected by the teeth of this plate. The plate is also finished south side by a very frayed tail, intended with, to increase the capacity of collecting of the similar ap of the currents moving the south one with north magnetic.

The apparatus door on the top a series of frayed D, attached tips in the mass. North side, the apparatus ends in a way of nose E supporting a small opening intended to receive a bolt F to fix at the apparatus the wire network distributors G of the forces electrical collected.

In order to give a perfect contact between conducting wire forming the network, of the clamping pieces H in two parts in me tal magnetic; are clamped highly using bolts by imprisoning wire in suitable grooves. The wire constituting the subterranean network are placed, as well as the apparatus, in the direction of the needle of the compass.


FR764497
New apparatus of electroculture







​
After exposed electricity of the nature, and especially since the biologists showed us that the ground was something of living, of many seekers thought of increasing the microbial life of the ground, while attracting, on the part where one wished to increase the vegetation, the electricity of the nature, source of life of all that lives on the earth, knowing that where the electricity would be attracted and concentrated, there would be more life, consequently an increase of the vegetation and also an increase of the biological qualities of this vegetation.

To arrive at this purpose. one built amount of slight apparatuses which had, to collect the electricity, to be placed on a mast raised with a certain height above the ground. But the presence of these masts in the cultivated earths, obstructed the ploughings considerably; in the pastures, they were inverted by cattle; and near the dwellings they harmed aesthetic of the properties. Moreover, the apparatuses raised in space, while bringing to the ground a large static quantity of electricity, increased it is true in considerable proportions the quality of the products and also the amount of the crops, but daN, S certain cases, for example for cereals the static electricity increasing the development of vegetal especially, it arrived that those, because of their size were subjects with pours.

The purpose of the present invention, concerning an apparatus entirely subterranean, is curing especially this disadvantage by removing the expensive and disgracieux masts initially, and into decreasing the collecting of the static electricity of the air, to take a larger amount of the currents of the earth concurrent to the increase of the crops in amount and quality, but not in the gigantic face; consequently removing by there the causes of pours. In a word, the purpose of the apparatus is increasing the crops as well in amount as in quality, but by a method which approaches more the nature, that when one will only seek the electricity with a certain height above the ground.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented, as example, in the annexed drawings which show: . 1, a view in elevation of the apparatus; . 2, a view out of longitudinal cut; . 3, a plan view; . 4, a view out of cut following X there; . 5, a plan view of the apparatus in function under the earth with its wire distributors network.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always.

The body of the apparatus is formed by a mass of magnetic metal A in the iron shape with U, finished with dimensions south by a tip B intended for the magnetic collecting of the currents moving south-north. The shape out of U is intended to reinforce these currents crossing the apparatus.

In order to collect the earth currents moving in general East-West and sometimes west-east, a magnetic metal plate C supporting on each side of the frayed teeth, is attached on the top of the apparatus, such way that all the currents of the earth attracted with the apparatus by its mass, will be easily collected by the teeth of this plate. The plate is also finished, south side, by a very frayed tail intended to increase the capacity of collecting of apparatus of the currents moving south-north magnetic.

The apparatus door on the top a series of frayed tips D attached in the mass, intended to collect by induction through the layer of earth which covers them, a small amount of positive electricity of the atmosphere.
North side, the apparatus ends in a way of nose E supporting a small opening intended to receive a bolt F to fix at the apparatus the wire network distributors G of the electrical forces collected.

In order to give a perfect contact between conducting wire forming the network, a double small part H in magnetic metal is clamped highly, using a bolt, one against the other, imprisoning the end of wire in a suitable groove.

The wire constituting the subterranean network being placed as well as the apparatus, in the direction of the needle of the compass, are traversed by the terrestrial magnetism, under the terms of the quite known phenomenon, that if one place a bar of soft iron in the direction of the needle of the compass, this bar is immediately traversed by the magnetic current moving south-north and àcquiert immediately two poles.
This network thus made up would be already capable to retain with the passage a large amount of the negative earth currents moving East-West and sometimes ouestest, very favourable with the vegetation, but as it will receive the small amount of positive electricity collected by induction by the apparatus and thrust in the network by the terrestrial magnetism, the positive electricity which will be thus distributed in the network will attract there more and will retain there a large part of the earth currents; what will have as consequence that the earth part where this network will function, will have accumulated the arable layer on a formed magnetic field by the negative electricity of the ground and the positive electricity of the atmosphere, there by the apparatus and the network.

In addition, in the vegetal ones which will be on this terrane and which is used already usually as drivers between the positive electricity of the atmosphere and that negative of the earth, to and from of these two electricities will be increased in considerable proportions and vitality will be increased in the proportions where this exchange of the two electricities already making will be increased live all that lives on the earth. In a word, the subterranean apparatus and its network, support and increase the play of the electrical forces of the nature chairing already the life of vegetal not subjected to the action of the apparatuses.

Moreover, as the electricity of the nature is the source of life of all that lives on the earth; the concentration of the natural electricity in the cultivated basement will develop to with it the microbial life absolutely necessary with the life of vegetal and their good health.

The forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus know-described, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


FR684117
Protective electromagnet for young plants










​The present invention has as an object an apparatus intended to protect the young plants against the slugs and snails which devour them. Moreover, this apparatus forming frame, makes it possible if it is wished, to sow earth seeds full and to obtain a larger speed of germination than in the ordinary frames and to avoid being obliged to replant the plant which, thus, shoot where it raised. This apparatus allows moreover a faster growth of the plant.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented as example in the annexed drawings which show: . 1 a view out of cut of following apparatus AB. . a plan view of the apparatus. In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always.

This apparatus is composed of a small circular reservoir C intended to receive water, with an hole at the center D reserved for the site of the plant, either that it there or transplanted into outgoing of the frame, or that one sows called seed there to give this plant. In this last case the seeds are put in the earth at the center of the opening D which is covered by a small tile with glass pane E the purpose of which is forming frame and to accelerate the germination of seeds and the growth of the young plant. When the plant arrives at the tile of glass pane, this one is removed and of water is put continuously in the throat of the reservoir C which will be sufficiently large so that slugs or snails cannot pass to reach the plant and often to devour it like that product by wet times.

Moreover as the apparatus is in magnetic metal and than it rests on the earth, it takes care rapidly of negative electricity of the earth, at the same time as it attracts with him the electromagnetic waves and other positive currents of the atmosphere. The plant is surrounded at its base of a formed magnetic field by the currents which circulate in the metal forming the basin which surrounds it and active its power of vegetation, its richness in nutrient qualities and also its maturity.

It is clearly understood that forms, dimensions, details, and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus, can vary without changing the object of the invention.


CH118648
Apparatus to collect atmospheric electricity







​
The drawing represents, as example, the shape of execution of the apparatus, by the EM - ploi of which inventor A. obtained D sultats of electroculture interesting.

1 of it is a view in elevation, 2 a plan view.

The apparatus represented comprise a canister intended for, being attached with top of a post, with height wanted in the atmos phère. This box door a tail B in me tal magnetic, directed towards the South one. It present moreover a housing in which is placed base of a stem I' in metal of which the axis vertical and around the end périeure is known of which are laid out a beam of metallic antennas flexible L of which which ques-ones only are represented.

On two lateral faces .de la box are laid out of the steel plates magnetized. antennas collect the electricity of the ambient air and those coming from the induction of the clouds, under the terms of the capacity of the tips.

These same the purpose of antennas L are moreover producing electricity (of rubs lies) in vibrating under the effect of a slow wind vio.

The top of box A is consisted one zinc basin in the hollow .de laquelle one is attached a copper plate


FR552892
Conducting Shoe
​
The purpose of the present invention is a considerable improvement in the current design and the construction industry of the shoe.

Since a large number of years, many scientists, belonging a little in all the countries of-world, showed that the man and the plant were subjected to the same laws of the nature, that one and the other had requirement to develop in a normal way, to be in contact with the forces of the nature and especially with the earth.

The plant living out of pot and apartment, insulated of the earth, needs to develop in an addition of food to cure the deprivation of the telluric electricity and of that the flowing ambient air through its branches when it is in full earth.

It is the same for the human beings, of the men deprived of garments and going naked feet, setting on the earth, constantly in contact with the forces of the nature, develop normally and acquire a large force with an insignificant food; whereas the people covering garments and locking up their feet in shoes which isolate them from the ground, need, to maintain their vitality, of a food much more abundant and much richer to compensate for the forces of the nature from which they are insulated by their garments and especially by their shoes. As the potted plant they are private telluric electricity, of that of the ambient air, which cannot circulate through their body.

To prevent that the shoe in which the foot is locked up, isolates the human body from the earth, it is necessary to make cross the shoe by one or more small metal ranging, good conducting of the electricity, resting of an end on the earth and other end in contact with the foot locked up in the shoe.

The shape of execution of the object of. the invention is given here, as example only, in the annexed drawing which watch: . 1, a view out of cut of a bead of shoe provided with one with these stems; . 2, a plan view of this bead.

A bead of shoe A is crossed in all its height by a metallic screw B with wide head of resting foot on this screw will be put by it in contact with the earth, thus allowing the passage, the exchange and the combination, through the human body, of the telluric and atmospheric electricities. ! It residue of course that the number of these stems; is not limited, that they can be placed at one, unspecified place of the sour chaus- which enables them to touch of an end to the earth and other end the foot, and that the forms, dimensions, details and metals employed, can vary without changing the object of the invention.


FR628803
Electromagnetic bell







​Until present, to increase the growth rate of the plants and their maturity, one covered them with a bell out of glass or a glazed frame, having for purpose letting penetrate in the Inner one of the bell or the frame, the light and the rays of the sun, and, by withdrawing them from the abrupt variations of the outer temperature, preserve around them the atmosphere of determined heat by the radiation of the earth under the green surfaces neck, and the rays of the sun passing through the glass and heating the ambient air under the bells or frame.

It is obvious that the culture of the plants under glass can increase the growth rate and the maturity, for the explained reasons higher, but with the detriment of the quality of the vegetal products, because these principles are in obvious contradiction with the laws of the nature. All the vegetal ones whatever they are, have sheets eL branches, all provided of serrations around the sheets, or small barbs, which are as many small sensors intended to receive on these antennas of which A provided nature, the forces of electrical origin to the latent state in the atmosphere. Gold the plants cultivated under glass, are completely insulated these various electrical forces to which from the laws of the nature quote are called to ask life, like-all what lives on the earth, thus that show it multiple small the year tend natural they are provided. In locking up the plants under bells or frames glass panes, these plants are, by the glass, insulated of the electrical forces of the nature, it who night enormously with the speed rise nelle of the sap in the vegetal ones and with their richness in nutrient qualities.

The purpose of the present invention is bringing inside the bells, frame and mssme greenhouses, electricity of the ambient air and it my terrestrial gnetism.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented, as exeraple, in the annexed drawings which show:

1, a view out of cut of the apparatus has, a view one crosses of a simplified apparatus.

This apparatus is composed of a bell in pierced glass A of two holes B to his part known prioress, intend to let pass two wire metallic of different nature, for example an iron wire galvanized D and a copper C wire.

The iron wire galvanized D is, bent with its upper part, in such way that it pre a tip feels towards the south one, in order to collect the terrestrial magnetism moving the south one with the north one. The copper C wire is finished in tip and is directed towards the sky, in order to collect by this tip, the static electricity of the ambient air.

These two wire are had together with a certain distance of their upper end, by some towers of rolling up and a spot weld F, cross the bell by the holes B, and come to be inserted in the earth E under the bell, each one has an opposite base; the iron wire galvanized D at the south base of the bell, the copper G wire at the magnetic north base.

As these wire are different metals, depressed in the earth they form a stack whose circuit is closed by the moisture of the earth, and as the two pals are depressed in the earth at the Intérieure base of the bell, one with south, 1 ' other with north, the circuit closing themselves by the moisture of the earth, bathes its ellluves constantly the roots of the called plants G has to grow at the center of the bell. To the product of this small formed stack by the two different metals, still comes to join the terrestrial magnetism collected by the tensioned tip D towards the south one, the static electricity of the ambient air collected by the tip eflilée of the copper C fìl tensioned towards the sky.

Gold it is shown today that the élec- static tricity of the atmosphere gives to the plants a faster growth, a végé- more abundant tation, and the terrestrial magnetism brings an addition of richness to them which appears by an increase of the frue- - tification and an increase out of alcohol and sugar and other nutrient qualities revealed each time one makes the analysis of it.

One can to still bring under the bell the electrical forces of the atmosphere, to be useful itself of only one wire H finished by two branches; one I turned towards the south one to collect the terrestrial magnetism, and the other J towards the sky to collect the static electricity of the ambient air, and enfoneant other end in the earth E under the bell, fiv. 9.

This Mrs. apparatus appli (read also à= any covered surface out of glass, or transparent material being able tre bushing by the lutnière or the rays of the sun, such as frame, greenhouses, etc

One can still use the apparatus GD, and the apparatus H, single, for the earth plants full.

The forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for the construction of the know-described apparatuses, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention, of Mrs. that the number of the drivers employed which were given here only as example.

SUMMARY.

The possibility bring to the plants pushing under bells or frame, electrical forces of the atmosphere of which they are insulated by the glass or another transparent material of which one is used for oneself usually to cover them,

Maybe by employing two formed stems of two different metals, one finished in tip directed towards the sky to collect the static électri- quoted of the ambient air, the other finished in tensioned tip towards the south one to collect the terrestrial magnetism moving the south one with the north one. These two stems joined together then together close to their upper end, cross the bell by two spared holes to this etfet and. are depressed in the earth under the bell, in such way that the circuit is closed by the earth and forms stack, and that the roots of the plants are taken in this circuit;

Or by means of a metal ranging supporting two branches, one directed towards the sky, different I' towards the south one, and crossing the glazed surface, bells, frame, greenhouses, etc to be inserted then in the earth and to bring to the plants the electrical forces of the atmo- sphere of which they are insulated by the glass or another transparent material of which one himself-is useful usually to cover them.


FR630219
Electromagnetic incubator
​
Since a large number of years the phy- sicians of all the countries recognized that it was enough to place a soft iron bank in the direction of the needle of the compass, so that immediately this bar is bushing by the magnetic currents moving the south one with the north one always. II has be also proven by scientists belonging with all country of world, that Félectricité natural, not only played a considerable role in the vegetation, but still that this élee- tricity has the latent state in the atmosphere, and especially the terrestrial magnetism, were the source of life of all that saw on the earth, that it is for the plants, the human ones or the animals. It is absolutely die shown today, in a precise way, that a magnetic field created by a series of soft iron bars placed in the direction of the needle of the compass, put around any tre living, increases its vitality in considerable proportions.

The purpose of the present invention is thus showing the application of this principle with the pondoirs and incubators.

The shape of execution of the object of the inven- tion was represented as example in the annexed drawings which show:

Fig.i, one. view out of cut of an incubator;

. 2, a view in elevation of the closed incubator;

. 3, a view in elevation of the open incubator.

The incubator is composed of a bolte A, provided on all its inner surface, of small soft iron bars B. In this boot are put eggs A to brood, and when the chicken or any other poultry, is coated on its eggs, one flap the cover C which is him also provided with small soft iron bars B, so that the chicken is entirely surrounded by soft iron bars, of which one their ends, finished in tip, is turned side of the south one, and the other on the side of north magnetic. Being given the orientation of the bars with which is provided the box to brood on all its inner surface, the chicken which broods thus finds entirely surrounded by these bars which, because of their orientation create around it a magnetic field which wraps it entirely, read a vitality gives which enables him to achieve until the end and almost without tiredness its task. The eggs which are also bathed by this magnetic field, make it possible future chicks to acquire Mrs. before their rise, a vitality much larger than that which they can obtain in any case where the chickens brood in an unspecified nest.

The cover C east constitutes by a series of soft iron bars B go up on a frame. While the chicken broods and especially pendent the night, the cover C is undercrust on box A, and the movable wall D is raised, so that the boot is quite closed (. 2), so that the destructive rats and other animals cannot go to importune chicken, and same with the requirement destroying the eggs which it broods.

When the chicken owes tre released pendent the day so that it can leave for Ali menter, the cover C is raised and the lowered wall D (. 3). It is of Mrs. when the small chicks are hatched. The wall D is lowered so that they can leave limps and to walk. The chicken and the chicks having returned again, the wall D is closed again, as well as the cover C.

The explanation above watch the utility of this box for the incubators, but being given the advantages which one has has to make live the animals in the middle of a magnetic field, a series of boots A can tre placed the ones beside the others, and by removing the cover C, they will constitute a series of pondoirs of which the number is limited only by the requirements of the hen house.

These principles can tre appli- also qués with the artificial incubators.

The forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for the construction of the apparatus susdécrit, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


FR812689
Thermo-electro-magnetic stack










​Since exposed electricity of the nature, the man ingénié himself to domesticate it with his profit. The experiments made by the scientists of all the countries of the world showed, as the years were passed, that this invisible force whose they could measure the effectiveness, was the source of life of all that lives on the earth. Also many were the tests of collecting of this fluid mysterious to increase it around the living organisms, in order to increase their vitality by it, with variable successes according to the scientific value of the used apparatuses. The purpose of the present invention is to join together in the same apparatus a thermoelectric stack, using for its operation the changes of temperature, and a sensor amplifier of the electromagnetic forces of the nature in order to increase the vitality of any living organism which one can place at the center of the apparatus.
The shape of execution of the object of the invention was given as example in the annexed drawings which show.

. I, a general view of this apparatus. . 2, a view of the apparatus in the shape of nonclosed, ready circle to receive at the center, the living organisms which one wishes to increase vitality.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same portions always.

This apparatus is composed of a tube A, formed by a steel wire rolled up in spiral.

Inside the formed tube by these turns, is past a copper B wire, insulated over all its length, only stripped with the two ends in order to be in contact with each of the two ends of steel tube A where it is attached, thus forming a closed circuit. In this steel tube A is also locked up a wire of soft iron C, also insulated over all its length, except at the two ends.

The operation of the apparatus is the following one:

The electricity of the atmosphere is attracted by the whole of the apparatus which forms magnetic mass and its power is increased by its passage in the steel A wire rolled up in spiral, which becomes for this cause a sensor and an amplifier of the electromagnetic forces, atmospheric electricity.

As it spiral in steel A wire is connected at the two ends with the copper B fil', thus forming a closed circuit composed of two different metals, each time for an unspecified cause a change of temperature reaches the apparatus, this closed circuit, heated unequally, will become a small thermoelectric stack; In addition, the passage of these different electricity in the turns of the steel wire, magnetizes it and its two ends being very brought closer to the two ends of the soft iron wire C being inside the apparatus, it forms by induction a second closed circuit traversed constantly by the electromagnetic forces of the atmosphere. The apparatus being flexible, if one forms of it a nonclosed circle around the body of a man or an animal, the heat of this living organism makes increase the temperature in the apparatus. But as the nature of the metals forming this circuit is of different composition, the temperature increases more quickly in one of the metals than in the other and the apparatus becomes a thermoelectric stack. If this circle surrounds the foot of a shaft or a plant in full air, this stack will function each time the temperature of the ambient air changes. The apparatus is thus a double power source being able to be used to increase the vitality of the living organisms that one place in his magnetic field. One of these forces formed by the collecting of the waves electromagnetic and amplified by their passage through the turns of the apparatus, the other produced by the acting change of temperature on a formed closed circuit by two metals of different composition.

The forms, dimensions, details and metals employed in the composition of the apparatus, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


FR804141
Electromagnetic lighting apparatus
​
Since long years of many scientists noticed the role .bienfaisant of the electricity of the nature on the life of the plants and same on all as there is the living one on the earth.

The workings .de these many scientists, studied, condensed, bringing .des irrefutable proofs of the increase of the life everywhere where the electricity of the nature was increased, have given rise with electroculture, i.e. with the culture of the plants by means of the natural electricity collected by apparatuses special and drained in the .cultivé basement where one wants to obtain an addition of vegetation.

There is today in all the countries of the making world of the experimenters, of improved results according to the quality of the apparatuses of which they make use for collecting of the natural electricity and its mode of distribution in the cultivated basement.

But whatever the mode of collecting that the experimenters employ, it is a point on which they all arrive at the same purpose, i.e. if a living organism is placed in a magnetic field created by the single electrical forces of the nature, collected, drained, increased on the point where one wants to increase the life, the life increases on this point in the same proportions where the natural quantity of electricity there was amplified.

All these workings which last since exposed electricity and which had thousands of experimenters, at the head of which the largest names of science are placed, show by the results obtained on all the living organisms, that the electricity of the nature is the source .de life of all that lives on the earth.

The human ones are thus also tributary of these forces. But as they cannot remain day and night outside in contact with the electromagnetic forces of the nature and than they are private partly when they are locked up in their residence, one can cure this disadvantage by bringing an addition of natural electricity in their dwelling.

The purpose of the present invention is thus:

a pickup apparatus of the natural electricity and the diffusing one in the human dwelling.

The shape of execution of the object of the invention was represented as example in the annexed drawings which show: . 

1, a view of face of the apparatus;

2, a view out of cut.

In these figures the same letters of references indicate the same ones by ties always.

The apparatus is composed of a metallic circle nonclosed A, magnetized by means of the negative electricity of the earth. On this circle a reflector B is attached, with the bottom of which a light hearth 0 is laid out. The whole is attached using bolts or of rivets D, on a tray E, pierced, of an opening F, allowing in the light of being spread in the part. This tray E is maintained upright by a foot G. The operation of the apparatus is the following one: metallic circle A being as a preliminary loaded of negative electricity of the earth, constantly attracts with him a larger positive quantity of electricity of the atmosphere. The space contained in the inner one of the circle thus becomes a magnetic field created by the natural electricity which the light rays must cross before being spread outside the apparatus. These light rays while crossing the magnetic field take care themselves of natural electricity which they transfer onto all. the space reached by their radiation. As the electricity of the nature is the source of life of all that lives on the earth, any living arganism reached by these light rays which bring an addition of electricity to him, sees increasing its vitality in considerable proportions. This apparatus can also extend to. stables, hen houses, rabbit burrow, etc, and in the greenhouses to increase the vitality of the plants and their maturity.

Forms, dimensions, details and materials employed for: construction of the apparatus susdécrit which can adapt to all the modes of illumination, can vary without changing into anything the object of the invention.


Champ magnétique oscillant
FR845448

Appareil pour capter de l'électricité atmosphérique.
CH118648

*


----------



## billy4479 (Nov 10, 2011)

*http://www.rexresearch.com/agro2/dudgrichelcult.pdf*


----------



## tftx22 (Nov 10, 2011)

Electro-culture...little did I know what I was witnessing when I accidentally electrocuted my plants...makes sense to some degree to me, but try to understand it all and your head will explode.

Sounds pretty easy in a dwc setup. I will try this...dc of course. Introducing: DC-DWC! haha.

I new reason to drive a nail into your plant...oh jeez...


----------



## bigchingonaboss (Nov 11, 2011)

So possibly you could use a constant DC just within the vegging? Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## billy4479 (Nov 13, 2011)

bigchingonaboss said:


> So possibly you could use a constant DC just within the vegging? Am I reading that correctly?


yes but with very low volts ...even treating seeds can make a huge deff to your over all yeild and growth patterns


----------



## moash (Nov 13, 2011)

would batteries be relevant


----------



## billy4479 (Nov 20, 2011)

moash said:


> would batteries be relevant


see last three pages


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 12, 2012)

is this similar to the pyramid hat thing? jk 

any ways how would one electrically charge their soil or compost tea with DC current from say a phone charger or smaller device what kind of current is the goal to achieve? are you trying to make the soil in the container the connecter in the circuit couldn't this be dangerous?9rather how would you prevent yourself from being electrocuted) and for those guys who where building antenna what happened to their crops if lightning struck?


----------



## gagekko (May 20, 2012)

billy4479 said:


> View attachment 2109154View attachment 2109156View attachment 2109157
> 
> so this my latest experment with electoculture my yeild is alot higherView attachment 2109155


Very nice.. But can you define "alot"? Anyone done this in a controlled set up with clones? Seems to me, a clone experiment would be the only way to prove validity. Maybe I'll do the clone deal


----------



## hoffa (May 25, 2012)

what would happen if used during flowering?


----------



## billy4479 (Mar 28, 2013)

So I want to dive back into this subject thought I would try I brain storm on here for possible new experiments maybe get some new idea's run a controlled experiment that is very eazy to repeat . So if you have a idea or hypotheses good Guide line for what are control needs to look like so we can all repeat it please share


----------

